# Let me type YOU!



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'm kinda bored lately, and I feel like I should be doing more to help others with the knowledge I've gained after like two years or so of studying MBTI 

Comment your questionnaires below and I'll try my best to help! <3


----------



## DailyNewspeak (Dec 29, 2015)

What a treat!

Pretend you can't see my current type (i'm unsure of it and it's always up for revision) 


*"2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*

The former gives a sense of infinity, of a vast sort of calmness and serenity, that transcends the realities of the world in which we inhabit. The latter could speak for any old Sunday morning, though I suppose you could project any desirable feeling onto that image: the person sitting there could be as you choose, and the picture itself could be symbolic of the life you have crafted (or else fallen into.) I don't suppose either image sparks of serendipity, though -- it seems as though the former, though susceptible to slight amendments as the seasons change and the Earth ages, is a measure of the lasting presence of nature. In that sense, I prefer the former -- it seems more soothing and calming. 

*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*

I'm disorganised. I'm fairly lazy. The idea of doing something is exciting but is rarely carried out. I'm quite insecure. I don't really have any gifts or talents, though I do have a sense of patience. I'm grateful for things. (That's framed very negatively, and depending on the situation I'd probably revise that letter, but for the sake of this typing-thing, I though I'd add what first came to mind)
*
4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*

I'd like to imagine myself with a lasting mental resilience, a person who influences others in a positive way whilst remaining true to myself. I would not be susceptible to general peer pressure.

A person I wouldn't want to be? I can only say such a thing because of the general position I'm in now. I'd like to say that I wouldn't like to be vapid, but if I were this in the first place, what difference would it make? Do vapid people realise that they are vapid? Maybe I am - or maybe I appear like I am - despite believing myself to not be this? It all comes down to how others perceive you/how you want to perceive yourself, I suppose. I want there to be a harmony between these two things - as in, people perceive me generally how I perceive myself, which would be a positive thing, generally. Yet, what does it speak of innate values: being true to yourself because it is right, no matter what other people think or say? I always though I'd like to be beautiful, physically; it's a state of being that I've envied, but never been able to emulate, due to physical faults. But what does beauty offer? Better treatment? Pure aesthetics? Self-acceptance? 

Well, all I truly know is that I yearn to be intelligent and knowledgeable; ethical, loving and loved. 

*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
*
Aren't we the result of the closest 5 people we surround ourselves with? I can imagine, then, there would be some sort of overlap between how I act and how people perceive me. Sometimes, people present me with a supposed axiom about myself, framed in a positive light, and I feel quite uncomfortable. It's as if they don't know how clueless and unintelligent I really am. Or, if it's a physical attribute, I imagine they're being nice so as to not hurt my feelings. Which is stupid, really, and entirely my fault -- my own self-esteem issues cause such feelings, and when I'm not wholly concious of myself, I probably do slip into a persona that is more organic to myself. 

That being said, people generally describe me as an 'educated idiot' - I know bits and bobs about certain topics, and I enjoy reading things and discussing them, but I'm very scatterbrained in real life, and I lack common sense. People have also said I'm insecure; that I can be paranoid about things; that I'm a worrier; that I'm a bit weird; that I'm funny, etc. I think I'd agree in an around about way, but not in an absolute fashion. 
*
6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*

Contentedness and happiness, in terms of your place in life, and the people you surround yourself with; the freedom to explore, both intellectually and physically; bodily autonomy; flexibility; honesty; constant re-evaluation of values and morals. 

Essentially, I value people and freedoms. I sound like an all-American gal there, but you know. 
*

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*

People as a whole...group-think is of course powerful, but I'm an optimist about the vast majority of people, most of the time. I quite like delving into that feeling of sonder...I've always though that solipsism was an asinine school of thought. It seems impossible, firstly; and secondly, though it's interesting to contemplate, it makes little sense that the world would be how it is, if it were all just projections of my conciousness. I know that people have their own minds and influences; I know that sometimes, we may fundamentally disagree on things; but nevertheless, people are complex, individual beings, and it's easy to forget that. I can't imagine my life without some people, because I love them so, yet it is so easy for others to overlook or disrespect them in some way. Yet, don't we do the same? It's weird....tribal minds and all. As for society...I'd end up rambling on all day about this, so I'd better just say: some traditions and values are harmless or even good; some seem slightly redundant. But, you know, culture flows, as long as there isn't some force actively repressing it, or moulding it. 
*
14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*

Subjugation, loss of autonomy, being ostracised. I think these fears are somewhat universal.

Actually, a while ago I was obsessed with the idea that I was somehow terminally ill (each minor symptom was, apparently, a sign of so much worse) and I became depressed thinking about the deterministic nature of my body - how, even though I lived healthily, there'd always be something that could go wrong, through no fault of my own, and I'd wither and die. Except, the withering and dying wasn't actually my main fear. It was the scheduled hospital treatments; the chemicals that would be pumped through my body; my mum and dad being overcome with worry and sadness; the fact that life wouldn't be fluid and tumultuous, but would turn into a sort of scheduled misery: cold and lonely and forever shrouded in a fog. I would bargain with myself: if I became ill, I wouldn't tell anyone; I'd continue as normal, and if worst came to worse, I'd kill myself. Then the logical part told me that I wouldn't do any of that: that my natural fear would cling to whatever presented itself as comforting and knowledgeable, and I would go on in that sense. I couldn't tell you why I got like this for a while, or why I eventually stopped: it might have been some sort of momentary lapse of my general sanity, or whatever else. It was weird. While I was feeling this way, I became outwardly more depressed, paranoid, and melancholy -- I even had a small breakdown in a carpark, which I know was pathetic. I mean, there are people who are genuinely suffering, and I was acting in such a way because of something I imagined was happening?! But, yeah. When it was over, I think I became less...erratic? I stopped looking for assurance everywhere, and I think my general countenance returned to a more calm state (which I'm sure everyone was glad for.)

*
15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*

I know I want to, somehow, contribute to something that will help humanity in some way, or will otherwise just be something pretty cool. You know, like working on something scientific, or researching into some lost history, or writing a novel that will resonate with people, that they can simultaneously enjoy and develop some thought processes that they may not have considered before. Yet I also know that this is futile, because I'm not nearly intelligent enough to accomplish any of this. I think this drive merely came from the fact that I know what I enjoy doing, but I'm not acutely aware of all of the actualities of adult life yet. 

As a child, there were some vague ideas that I could grasp that I knew would probably await me in the future. Yet, nothing was ever concrete, and I think this feeling has carried on. I would say now, that I don't want children, that I'd be content with a partner. But I can only know this in the now. Knowing my nature, however, I would end up waiting and waiting...and then it would be too late; I'd have probably hit menopause, or past that, just waitin' to make a decision. Would I be overcome with regret? What we don't know can't hurt us, and all of that jazz? Well, the human imagination is a testament against this, in some manner: what we don't know can't hurt us in its actuality, but we'll craft things anyhow, because that's what we do. But, if we are to talk about this, then it is surely a lot less pressure to not create a life and bring it into this world...Kierkegaard did say we'd regret anything we did, or didn't do, because that's the nature of man. 

(Missed out some questions because I would end up talking too much about them - in an idiotic manner at that - so I hope this is enough for anyone out there who wants to type me)"

Cheers!


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Okay go ahead and type me. Though I warn whatever you guess does not mean I going to necessarily go change my type. Have fun with that though.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@DailyNewspeak sure thing sweetie!



> The former gives a sense of infinity, of a vast sort of calmness and serenity, that transcends the realities of the world in which we inhabit. The latter could speak for any old Sunday morning, though I suppose you could project any desirable feeling onto that image: the person sitting there could be as you choose, and the picture itself could be symbolic of the life you have crafted (or else fallen into.) I don't suppose either image sparks of serendipity, though -- it seems as though the former, though susceptible to slight amendments as the seasons change and the Earth ages, is a measure of the lasting presence of nature. In that sense, I prefer the former -- it seems more soothing and calming.


Si and Ne in some order- your perception of the photo is very personal in comparsion to Se and Ni users (there's a tree, blue sky, etc.). 



> I'm disorganised. I'm fairly lazy. The idea of doing something is exciting but is rarely carried out. I'm quite insecure. I don't really have any gifts or talents, though I do have a sense of patience. I'm grateful for things. (That's framed very negatively, and depending on the situation I'd probably revise that letter, but for the sake of this typing-thing, I though I'd add what first came to mind)


Disorganized and lazy seems lower Te. Liking the idea of doing something but not doing it is more Ne, I'd say. Anything else is... Unclear.



> I'd like to imagine myself with a lasting mental resilience, a person who influences others in a positive way whilst remaining true to myself. I would not be susceptible to general peer pressure.
> 
> A person I wouldn't want to be? I can only say such a thing because of the general position I'm in now. I'd like to say that I wouldn't like to be vapid, but if I were this in the first place, what difference would it make? Do vapid people realise that they are vapid? Maybe I am - or maybe I appear like I am - despite believing myself to not be this? It all comes down to how others perceive you/how you want to perceive yourself, I suppose. I want there to be a harmony between these two things - as in, people perceive me generally how I perceive myself, which would be a positive thing, generally. Yet, what does it speak of innate values: being true to yourself because it is right, no matter what other people think or say? I always though I'd like to be beautiful, physically; it's a state of being that I've envied, but never been able to emulate, due to physical faults. But what does beauty offer? Better treatment? Pure aesthetics? Self-acceptance?
> 
> Well, all I truly know is that I yearn to be intelligent and knowledgeable; ethical, loving and loved.


Staying true to one's self and being helpful to others by being yourself is very Fi. Making a positive change by being you. To not give in into peer pressure and make yourself different from the crowd. 

And about the person you wouldn't want to be- well, honestly, I didn't read the whole thing because when I skimmed through it I realized you were rambling and got to a whole different topic in the process of doing so. And you know what is that? Ne  Never gets to the damn point!



> Aren't we the result of the closest 5 people we surround ourselves with? I can imagine, then, there would be some sort of overlap between how I act and how people perceive me. S*ometimes, people present me with a supposed axiom about myself, framed in a positive light, and I feel quite uncomfortable. It's as if they don't know how clueless and unintelligent I really am. Or, if it's a physical attribute, I imagine they're being nice so as to not hurt my feelings. Which is stupid, really, and entirely my fault -- my own self-esteem issues cause such feelings, and when I'm not wholly concious of myself, I probably do slip into a persona that is more organic to myself.*
> 
> That being said, people generally describe me as an 'educated idiot' - I know bits and bobs about certain topics, and I enjoy reading things and discussing them, but I'm very scatterbrained in real life, and I lack common sense. People have also said I'm insecure; that I can be paranoid about things; that I'm a worrier; that I'm a bit weird; that I'm funny, etc. I think I'd agree in an around about way, but not in an absolute fashion.


That was very Fi: being mad when people are nice to you just to not hurt your feelings, your feelings are very internal and "your fault"- you tend to put on a front of some sort when you're around people. Fi all over.

The last part is Ne and inferior Si. Scattered brained, remember "bits" of things and wanting to discuss them but lacking common sense screams Ne/Si. Weird, worrier- could also be dominant Ne.



> Contentedness and happiness, in terms of your place in life, and the people you surround yourself with; the freedom to explore, both intellectually and physically; bodily autonomy; flexibility; honesty; constant re-evaluation of values and morals.
> 
> Essentially,* I value people and freedoms*. I sound like an all-American gal there, but you know.


Fi, probably.



> People as a whole...group-think is of course powerful, but I'm an optimist about the vast majority of people, most of the time. I quite like delving into that feeling of sonder...I've always though that solipsism was an asinine school of thought. It seems impossible, firstly; and secondly, though it's interesting to contemplate, it makes little sense that the world would be how it is, if it were all just projections of my conciousness. I know that people have their own minds and influences; I know that sometimes, we may fundamentally disagree on things; but nevertheless, people are complex, individual beings, and it's easy to forget that. I can't imagine my life without some people, because I love them so, yet it is so easy for others to overlook or disrespect them in some way. Yet, don't we do the same? It's weird....tribal minds and all. As for society...I'd end up rambling on all day about this, so I'd better just say: some traditions and values are harmless or even good; some seem slightly redundant. But, you know, culture flows, as long as there isn't some force actively repressing it, or moulding it.


Ne, Fi and Si- rambling on and on, seeing people as individuals rather than a whole group and seeing the beauty in some traditional values.



> Subjugation, loss of autonomy, being ostracised. I think these fears are somewhat universal.
> 
> Actually, a while ago I was obsessed with the idea that I was somehow terminally ill (each minor symptom was, apparently, a sign of so much worse) and I became depressed thinking about the deterministic nature of my body - how, even though I lived healthily, there'd always be something that could go wrong, through no fault of my own, and I'd wither and die. Except, the withering and dying wasn't actually my main fear. It was the scheduled hospital treatments; the chemicals that would be pumped through my body; my mum and dad being overcome with worry and sadness; the fact that life wouldn't be fluid and tumultuous, but would turn into a sort of scheduled misery: cold and lonely and forever shrouded in a fog. I would bargain with myself: if I became ill, I wouldn't tell anyone; I'd continue as normal, and if worst came to worse, I'd kill myself. Then the logical part told me that I wouldn't do any of that: that my natural fear would cling to whatever presented itself as comforting and knowledgeable, and I would go on in that sense. I couldn't tell you why I got like this for a while, or why I eventually stopped: it might have been some sort of momentary lapse of my general sanity, or whatever else. It was weird. While I was feeling this way, I became outwardly more depressed, paranoid, and melancholy -- I even had a small breakdown in a carpark, which I know was pathetic. I mean, there are people who are genuinely suffering, and I was acting in such a way because of something I imagined was happening?! But, yeah. When it was over, I think I became less...erratic? I stopped looking for assurance everywhere, and I think my general countenance returned to a more calm state (which I'm sure everyone was glad for.)


I don't think I've ever read a more perfect example of inferior Si- melancholy, paranoid, depressed, obsessed with one's body and makes up illnesses- you're basically the poster kid of ENFP at this point 



> I know I want to, somehow, contribute to something that will help humanity in some way, or will otherwise just be something pretty cool. You know, like working on something scientific, or researching into some lost history, or writing a novel that will resonate with people, that they can simultaneously enjoy and develop some thought processes that they may not have considered before. Yet I also know that this is futile, because I'm not nearly intelligent enough to accomplish any of this. I think this drive merely came from the fact that I know what I enjoy doing, but I'm not acutely aware of all of the actualities of adult life yet.
> 
> As a child, there were some vague ideas that I could grasp that I knew would probably await me in the future. Yet, nothing was ever concrete, and I think this feeling has carried on. I would say now, that I don't want children, that I'd be content with a partner. But I can only know this in the now. Knowing my nature, however, I would end up waiting and waiting...and then it would be too late; I'd have probably hit menopause, or past that, just waitin' to make a decision. Would I be overcome with regret? What we don't know can't hurt us, and all of that jazz? Well, the human imagination is a testament against this, in some manner: what we don't know can't hurt us in its actuality, but we'll craft things anyhow, because that's what we do. But, if we are to talk about this, then it is surely a lot less pressure to not create a life and bring it into this world...Kierkegaard did say we'd regret anything we did, or didn't do, because that's the nature of man.


I could help by doing this.. Or this... Or that! Or even this!- that's Ne for you xD

Waiting till it's too late seems like Si in some position. Se would act, I imagine.

~

To conclude, definitely _*ENFP*_ in my opinion!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> Okay go ahead and type me. Though I warn whatever you guess does not mean I going to necessarily go change my type. Have fun with that though.


lmao, you have to link me to some sort of a questionnaire first!


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> lmao, you have to link me to some sort of a questionnaire first!


Why? Your typing us no? OO


----------



## Renton (Nov 26, 2015)

personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/712793-extrovert-introvert.html

Help?


----------



## DailyNewspeak (Dec 29, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> @DailyNewspeak sure thing sweetie


Thank you very much! Was very detailed :3 

And, yeah. I really have to work on the rambling :')


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

I would say that I’m a pretty reserved person, because it would like I get my energy from being alone, however, if you asked my friends, they’d say I’m extroverted. While I prefer to fit in rather than standout, it doesn’t always work. I’m too direct/blunt and awkward around people. 

As for relationships, I’m great at making many acquaintances (talking to a lot of people), but terrible at letting anyone close enough to be considered a friend. I don’t really like intimate relationships as the maintenance is too much for me and I often end up feeling bored, unsatisfied, and at which point I end it. 

What I dislike about myself is procrastinating too much, not because I don’t want to do the work, but because I don’t do drafts or anything and what comes out of my head is generally final. So, I guess I procrastinate because I’m a bit of a perfectionist. I also dislike how terrible I am at connecting with people on an emotional level. 

Image and being fashionable are both important to me to a fault. I’m image conscious because I like to look good for myself. I’m fashion conscious because I like aesthetically pleasing, yet comfortable stuff. Maybe because surrounding myself with pleasing things puts me in a better mood. 

In college, I am and have been able to juggle 19+ units/credits (6+ courses) and a part time job with little problem, while working on both of my majors. I would say that’s indicative of strong Te. 

Some activities that enjoy are learning foreign languages, rock climbing, a good session of banter/being witty, browsing the web, tumblr, Netflix/popcorn time, music, going out for food, baking, some cooking, and traveling. 

What makes me feel secure would be knowing where and what I’m doing in the present moment. The future makes me insecure. I hate when people ask me where and what I wanna do, but I think that’s relatively natural for someone my age. 

As a child I was very aggressive and would start fights and whatnot—a very aggressive 8. But now, I’m very passive and passive aggressive in order to contain the aggression. Not sure if that’s healthy or not, but it seems to be working. 

So, in general, I’m a pretty quiet person when in my comfy space---I don’t even like to talk to my roommates, but once I leave the room, I can turn from being quiet to outgoing, which is probably why some of my friends think I’m extroverted. 

Below I’ve pasted an answered questionnaire 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I’m social to a fault, meaning I will socialize with people out of boredom/entertainment, but I think that I’m introverted. I work retail, so by the end of my shift, I’m beyond done with dealing with people. Maybe I’m some sort of introverted extrovert? If I had my way, my cognitive functions stacks would be more like Te Se Ne Fe, but apparently that’s not acceptable due to balance and logical consistence, yet need I remind you that following something that shoves everyone into one of 16 types is no more logical. 

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

I'm not really sure. I'm still trying to figure that out. I just want to figure out my purpose and go from there. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

When I’m at college because I’m able to enjoy myself, rather then when at home, I have to act a certain way for my religious parents. 
*
4) What makes you feel inferior?*

The feeling of not having any other options 
Feeling incompetent compared to other people (who I admire for their intelligence) 
Failing at something, but that's something that I’ve learned to live with; it's part of life 
Seeing others effortlessly connect with others

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

Usually pro-cons. I speak my mind, but when I’ve realized I’ve upset someone, I try to better convey my original message. Sometimes, with people I know kinda well, I like to push buttons. If I inadvertently pushed someone’s buttons, then I try to fix the situation. 

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

I usually try to get my part done and ensure that the project is up to par with the rest of the group members and up to par with how the person who assigns it expects it. If my group member(s) aren’t doing their part and after many emails to remind them, then I just do the project myself and leave out their names. No work=no credit. 
*
7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *

When I went to Brazil and convinced my father (ENFJ) that he shouldn't plan and should just go with the flow. I liked being there and learning the language, culture, and social issues. That was lots of fun for me. 

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I'm hands-on and great at memorization. I like being able to see patterns and memorizing what I need. For some reason, I tend to cram rather than study because I work better under pressure. 
*
9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Well, as a college student living in a dorm, I keep my area clean and organized because I’m being considerate of my roommate, but at home, my room is a mess and very disorganized. 
*
10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

I do both, but depends on the material. My go to is to look for information that supports it. 

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

The latter, harmony is great and all, but I’m not opposed to disrupting it. In fact, I have no issue disrupting it.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I think before speaking. I most definitely prefer one-on-one communication, but I have no problem with group discussions. 

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I like to know where I am jumping before leaping. Action does speak louder than words, IMO. Most people can say "sorry" all they want, but if they continue doing that action and saying "sorry," then it becomes empty words and I have little patience for that nonsense in my life. 

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

I'd stay in and watch something instead of going out, but not because I don’t want to, but because, again, I’m terrible with people and social settings. And while I can put up a people person façade, I would rather not because it’s draining and I don’t like the feeling it brings. 
*
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I become very irritable and moody. Sometimes, when I’m beyond stressed, I become so sad that it feels like depression. As a way of coping, I tend to distract myself by talking to people or watching Netflix. 

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

I don’t care for overly dramatic and emotional people 
*
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

Linguistics/Anthropology and foreign languages

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

I don't care for watching sports, going to concerts, or focused on going out and getting drunk/laid. 

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*

People think I’m extroverted. They also think I’m pretty smart, but I just consider what I know as common sense. My humor is relatively witty, dark, and perverse. My friends also know that even though I’m very direct, which sometimes that may not sit well with some people, I can also be diplomatic. They would never say that I’m bubbly, life of the party, eccentric, or emotional.


----------



## Smiles and sunshine (Jan 4, 2016)

personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/743378-help-me-my-type.html

Pretty pretty please! :tongue:


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

@Gray Romantic: I need some help with my type! These are some of my previous questionnaires, I'll just copy and paste everything here. I find myself going back and forth between INFP and ENFP for my type, which type do you see me as? 


*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I just didn't want to be biased when typing myself so I decided to create this thread. It's difficult for oneself to type ourselves objectively and sometimes we need others to type us in order to have an objective and accurate typing of ourselves. So poof! Out came this thread I am actually leaning toward INFP as my type, but I just wanna double-check my type because I don't wanna end up mistyping myself, does anybody here see Fi-Ne-Si-Te in my answers below?


*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Basically non-tangible things such as knowledge, personal development, self-growth etc. And why did I say non-tangible things? Because tangible things such as money and relationships are all only temporary things. People might be rich today but they might become bankrupt tomorrow, and no relationships in this world is permanent because people will eventually leave our lives through deaths someday. The only thing that is able to last for a long time is non-tangible things such as knowledge, personal development and self-growth etc, we carry these with us through our entire lives. 


* 3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

Whenever I managed to accomplish something that I have set my mind on, when people recognized my talents etc. 
For example, when I was in high school, I had a teacher who told me that I'll make a good writer one day, I felt so happy when I heard that. On the other hand, my perfectionist tendency isn't always a good thing, because I tend to take failures very personally as well. Like there was once when I failed four subjects on my report card, I ended up feeling so depressed that I cried over my results. Let's just say that I can be a high achiever at times and I tend to be very hard on myself.


* 4) What makes you feel inferior?*
When people misunderstand my thoughts, my intentions, and my personality. That feeling just sucks when people chose to jump to conclusions about you rather than take the time to slowly understand you as a person. 


* 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Mainly pros-cons, and also hunches. How would the decision affect me 10 years ahead from today? What is that feeling in the pit of my stomach trying to tell me? 


* 6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
*
I'd mainly sit back and let others lead the way, but I also come up with back-up plans just in case people didn't do their work.
Like I previously have this group project and everybody were like doing things last-minute, I was afraid they didn't do their work, so I decided to secretly finish up the entire group project by myself as a backup plan just in case my group members didn't finish their work. 



* 8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

Mainly theoretical. I have this tendency to self-learn things by myself, for example, I often have this habit of going to the library to read books and going on the internet to learn new things etc. Like I previously have a teacher who suck at teaching, and he kept yelling at me because I have difficulty understanding what he is teaching me, so I decided to go on the internet and learn everything from the internet instead. What else can you do when you have a teacher who suck at teaching and they don't see it themselves? The only solution for this is to self-learn everything by myself

*
9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Not very organized, I'm probably the messiest and most disorganized person you will ever meet in your entire life.
Dishes? Oh just lay it on the sink, I'll wash it later! And I ended up washing those dishes like 6 hours later.
I had acquaintances telling me, "I've thought you are a neat and organized person, but you are actually such a messy person!" My neatness and organized is only how I present myself on the surface, but deep down I'm a very messy and disorganized person. I am only neat and organized when it comes to things like my appearance, group projects, and work-related things in general, but when it comes to other things in life, I generally have a much more laidback approach. 


* 10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

Both I guess, I am a truth seeker by nature and I have this tendency to search for the truth in everything I see. And this means researching for as much information as possible and then pondering over those information and then I evaluate which information makes sense and which information doesn't make sense, and then from there I go with what makes the most sense. 

*
11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

I am in the middle for this. I actually have social anxiety so I rarely talk to people unless people talk to me first, so in group projects for example, I usually only communicate about project related things, and then after that we go our separate ways and finish our assigned tasks. 


* 12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I have this habit of thinking a lot before speaking. For every word that came out of my mouth, you can bet that I spend at least 10 seconds pondering about it in my mind first before deciding to verbalise it. 

*
13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speak more than words?*

I have this tendency to think too much until I failed to act on my ideas. Let's just say I am a slow and cautious person and I have this habit of overanalyzing things, the possible outcomes of my ideas, how acting on that idea will affect me in the long-term etc. 
And actions does speak more than words, but then it depends again. Like let's say a person has a crush on another person, and they start acting aloof around that person due to their shyness, this aloofness of theirs can easily be mistaken as disliking the other person. So you can say that I am slow to judge people based on their actions, and that I judge people mainly by their intentions. 

*
14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

I will probably say yes and go out with my friends although I feel like being a recluse and staying at home. 

*
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I will sleep a lot and just feel like shutting myself out from the external world. I will isolate myself from everybody and become very anti-social and basically fall off the face of the earth. And I would also have difficulty functioning properly in my daily life, like I wouldn't be able to focus during work because I kept obsessing over whatever that is making me stressed. 


* 16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

How people can be so close-minded at times and are quick to judge rather than taking the time to slowly understand a situation. 

*
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

Mainly intellectual stuff and philosophical conversations. Gahh those topics are really energizing and I can spend hours talking about those topics! 


* 18) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality? *

I mainly play the therapist/counselor role around my friends, so they often tell me that I am a good listener and I give good advice. My friends tend to perceive me as the "wise one", they would often come to me for advice about their issues, they perceive me as someone who naturally have the answers to everything. 
But sometimes, their perception of me can be a little off as well. Like I had a friend who told me that I need to stop holding grudges with people because I have this tendency to walk away during conflicts rather than argue back, but this is such a misconception of theirs, I chose to walk away during conflicts because I am trying to calm myself down and I am trying to avoid saying rash words, and not because I am holding grudges with people, in fact, I don't really have any enemies in this world. People might perceive me as their enemy, but I don't really perceive anyone as my enemy, I have better things to do than to go around categorizing who is my enemy and who isn't my enemy 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*What is beauty? What is love?
*
Beauty is pretty much an intangible concept. It exists everywhere around us, but you can't always see it. It's a subjective form of interpretation whereby two people can look at the same thing but have different opinion about it. It's basically how you view the world. Change your mindset about things, and the world around you will start changing too. The universe is like a transmitter, it will absorb all your thoughts and conspire to make all your thoughts become a reality. And I also believe that beauty exists within all of us, beauty is actually our heart. 

Love comes in all form. It could be in the form of kinship, or friendship, or romantic relationship. Or it could be among your pets too. Or it could be in the form of universal love. Love is unconditional. Love is giving others the freedom to be themselves and accepting them as who they are.

*What are your most important values?*

To be a person who is of integrity, and never be led astray down the dark path. Even when times call for me to walk down the dark path, I will still continue sticking by my integrity. Integrity is basically my identity, it's who I am and I will never give up this side of me. 
To always trust my own opinion about things, and never follow the crowd because I believe that I understand myself best and nobody else understand me better than myself. Moreover, people tend to give you advice about life based on their own life experiences, and as a result, sometimes they end up giving the wrong advice. So I tend to trust my own inner wisdom more than anything else. 


*Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place?
*
I have explored many different religions in the past. When I was a child, I believed in the Buddhist religion, I would collect a bunch of Buddhist cds and cards all the time. And then when I become a teen, I started questioning about my religious beliefs, so I started delving deeply into the subject of religion. I read up about all sorts of things, past lives, afterlife, reincarnation, and then I started thinking the idea of past lives and reincarnation is absurd. So I started switching my religion to Christianity instead, I read up about Heaven and Hell, NDE, and these seem more legit as compared to the Buddhism religion, so I eventually settled on christanity as my religion.

*
Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you?*

If war and militaries is for something good, such as protecting the country, then it's a good thing of course. But if it's something bad, such as fighting over some personal grudges, then this is when I think war is a bad idea, because many lives end up being lost. 

Power to me is a sort of hierarchy. For example, bosses to employees, parents to children, policemen to citizens.
I actually dislike the idea of power and authority in general. Why? Because people tend to misuse their power all the time. I believe in doing things my own way and I don't always listen to people of positions of power, unless they make sense and I respect them. Or else, that's not gonna happen. 


*What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why?*

I am generally quite versatile in conversations, so I can have long conversations about any topic, especially topics that are related to psychology and philosophy or any other intellectual stuff. But of course, this doesn't happen very often in real life, because I can't seem to find many intellectual people in real life. 

My interests is art, music, reading, writing, travelling, and taking classes. 
Art, music, and writing allows me to express my emotions that I am not very good at expressing most of the time. I especially love writing because writing brings me into another world, a world that is much more beautiful than the real world, it allows me to create the ideal world that I have always dreamed of, a world that I finally feel belonged in.
And reading allows me to broaden my knowledge and allow me to open up my mind and see this world in a different way, travelling allows me to meet new people and form deep bonds with people, I believe everybody has a story to tell about themselves and I want to learn everything about them. And of course, I enjoy taking classes because I value knowledge and I also believe that one should never stop learning in life.
Life-long learning is crucial for the well-being of a happy and successful person.



*Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body? 
*
I tend to find these topics very boring, unless I have a certain illness in me and only then will I go research about the illness and I want to learn everything about it. But if I don't have any illness, oh no, I don't wanna talk about these topics at all. It bores me out. I would rather talk about something more interesting, like an alien landed on planet earth or how this world will look like 100 years later etc. And I'm not focused on my body at all. In fact, I tend to be a couch potato most of the time and I can't be bothered with exercising and keeping fit. 


*What do you think of daily chores?*

Boring. I tend to procrastinate on daily chores all the time. I always leave my dishes lying around for hours after my meals. Who cares about washing dishes? I will wash those dishes when I feel like it!


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> Why? Your typing us no? OO


I guess she should just use her telepathy, maybe throw in some remote viewing to find you so she knows where to focus her brainwaves.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@Gray Romantic

Mention me if you struggle with someone. I am not really active here atm, or busy anyway.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I wasn't expecting so many people to respond to this thread!  So I won't be able to give an extreme detailed example for everyone but I'll share my input:



Renton said:


> personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/712793-extrovert-introvert.html
> 
> Help?


 First off, let me say that you can be socially introvert without being cognitively introvert and vice versa. I think I'm an ExFJ and I'm pretty much of a social introvert. The thing is, what comes first- Fe or Ni? Do you see the world through universal values of right and wrong, or through your own abstract vision?

I think you're actually an extrovert, considering when you're alone you start to feel depressed and being with friends makes it better. In addition, vibe-wise you give me more of a Fe vibe than Ni, but that could just be me.

If you have depression, you shouldn't worry about typing- you should take care of yourself! <3 Be kind to yourself, please.

You didn't give so much information but I recommend checking out @angelcat's blog:

Funky MBTI in Fiction

It's really informative and it helped me a lot!



DailyNewspeak said:


> Thank you very much! Was very detailed :3
> 
> And, yeah. I really have to work on the rambling :')


Haha no problem! And no worries, it's an obvious Ne trait :') Stay true to yourself! 



November said:


> I would say that I’m a pretty reserved person, because it would like I get my energy from being alone, however, if you asked my friends, they’d say I’m extroverted. While I prefer to fit in rather than standout, it doesn’t always work. I’m too direct/blunt and awkward around people.
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


I think your Fe is indeed inferior, as you mention having difficulty with people and your relationships with them. You show quite a bit of Se (being image conscious, fashionable, enjoying sensory activities (sports, music, backing and cooking, very aggressive as a child (I found that Se kids have trouble keeping their temper in check and tend to be more impulsive, in contrary of Si kids who're more mellow). I wouldn't say juggling between many activities is Te because I've seen Fe people do the same. I didn't read the questionnaire yet, but from the opening I'd say ISTP (introvert, but seems outgoing because they're actually doing something- i.e Se).

Now I've read the questionnaire, my opinion hasn't changed. Very hands-on, wants to be true to one's self (has no desire to control/be controlled be others is very IxxP), wants to have lots of possibilities (Pe), pretty awkward with people and you say you feel insecure about it (inf. Fe), definite introvert (thinks before speaking, looking before leaping), and plenty of Ti (witty, admiring intelligence, wanting truth,). Under stress, you suddenly become social and talk to people even though it feels like depression for you- that's inf. Fe. 

When I think about it, you do show some Fi, but I think ISTP>ISFP.




Schizoid said:


> @Gray Romantic: I need some help with my type! These are some of my previous questionnaires, I'll just copy and paste everything here. I find myself going back and forth between INFP and ENFP for my type, which type do you see me as?
> * *
> 
> 
> ...



* *








You were actually SO DIFFICULT for me to understand! @Apple Pine, you said I can call you if I'm having troubles, there it is xD

I'd say Fi and Te, and intuitive of some sort, but you show both Ni and Ne (maybe more Ni, but more on that later).

Can you describe these photos?




















Smiles and sunshine said:


> personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/743378-help-me-my-type.html
> 
> Pretty pretty please! :tongue:


Anything for you babe, especially if you ask so nicely <3

You're definitely a Ne user. No doubt about that. Ne all over. However, I didn't see much Fi. You're very people oriented, in a Fe kind of way. Your writing is Fe as well- very expressive. You mention having conflict with your Ti brother for being so cold- Fe is more likely to have that conflict than Fi, because Fi is internalized just like Ti and it knows everyone has their own way of expressing emotions. Fe's more like... "Hey, you're being cold (= not expressing emotions), that's not kind (judging according to universal values). 

I'd say ESFJ in a massive Fe-Ne loop, probably because of your tough past of being rejected in school (ignoring past experience- Si, and jumping into Ne, that's out of control and unfiltered due to absence of Si and that's why you've been told you "come off too strong"- you're basically a mega extrovert). 

Question- would you say you put up a cheerful front so you could avoid expressing your true feelings to people, because they are too private and you'd rather them to stay yours only, or you do it in order to make people happy and not "drag them down" just because you're sad?

Also, if you feel like you have depression, please get professional help. Don't worry about typing, the first thing you ought to do is keep yourself healthy <3


----------



## poppy58 (Dec 31, 2015)

Could you give me too a few pinters, please!


0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I’m not a native English speaker, so my expressions don’t necessary reflect the way I’d communicate in my mother tongue. (But might reflect my favourite tv show )
I studied psychology. (Since then I’m in constant introspection.) I finished all my courses 2 years ago. But for some twisted inner reason, still struggle to write my final paper. Usually I just push the thought away. But whenever the time is nearing to submit it (like now), I totally freeze up, bury my head in the sand, work myself up so much that it becomes this impossible task. 

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

photos/[email protected]/24021180661/in/explore-2016-01-01/lightbox
It looks peaceful, the warm colors and the stillness. The whole background is totally still. But you can see the movement, the swans flying, hear their voices in the quiet of the early morning, smell the cold and freshness in the air. The shape of the grass in the foreground is very sharp compared to the softness of the rest. It has this distancing effect, it pulls you out of the scene. It bothers me, I want to cut it out of the picture. It’s more like an emotional picture, than a well composed one.

photos/cherryspicks/24110035445/in/explore-2016-01-01
Another one (just because it caught my eye):
I like the contrast of the lines. The straight colorful train lines and the bend in the gray mosaic tiles. Somehow the light looks constant, while the small pieces of mosaic has more movement in them. My eyes go to the mosaic first. Black and white photographs allow for the shapes and textures to jump out more.
I was about to write that it looks like the new subway in my town when I read the street sign. It IS the new subway in my town. Now I now why I was drawn by this picture. 

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

“This is great (ironic).Oh well, at least it’s sunny. It’ll be a nice walk to the gas station (contemplative).” I would stay positive and cheery, keeping the mood light and calm. (I can’t really identify with the concert angle, though. Later I might be disappointed about being late, but I’d still look at the bright side. Initially I’d concentrate on the current situation.)

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I’m not a party person. A concert with a lot of people is tiring enough for me, a party would be too much. If everyone wanted to go, I’d probably go or if really tired, I’d sit in the car recharging in the quiet (even if that looks anti-social). I’d offer to drive, if they wanted to drink. Driving in the dark empty roads is really calming, it centers me.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

If he states it in a very categorical way (like my parents do), I’d get offended. And would remind him that others might see it differently. I’d explain my point of view to show him it’s not all black and white.
If I felt like he was open about it, I’d start a discussion to understand better where he is coming from. Everyone has different experiences you can always broaden your understanding of the world by listening to them.
If I thought he was wrong, I’d try to change his mind.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

If it’s basic common sense, good manners or something that’s important to me, I roll my eyes, and fume inside.
I was standing by the recycling bins once, and couldn’t help but tell the guy, he used the wrong one. It was a moment of uncharacteristic bravery, I mean it would have taken the same amount of energy to use the correct one…
If it’s a new method of doing something, I would be wary, but I’d consider it, looking for what can I adapt from it to make my methods better. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I value common sense, politeness, respect, consideration of others. I’ve learned these from my parents.
Holding people to the same ethical rules, without favoritism. But treat and judge them based on their personality and capability. This probably comes from my childhood, as a negative example.
I believe in ensuring a safe and positive environment for kids/adults to help them realize themselves. I don’t believe in overprotecting and doing everything instead of them. Also negative childhood experience.

I don’t think they’ll ever change. Maybe by common sense I mean all of them. Like how can someone value disrespect or favoritism?

I’m enviromentaly ....can’t remember the expression…conscious/friendly/aware…..(something like this). I recycle, walk, pick up litter in the woods.
Ohhhh, and I save the ladybugs from the lake. I swim with one hand above water, the ladybug sitting on it. What value is this? Crazy?
I got into recycling when I worked abroad (my counrtry didn’t have it back then). Now I always torture my parents with it when I’m at their place. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

Not from everyone else because lot’s of other people have these traits, but from my environment. I’m the positive one, the one to keep the mood light (with being funny, silly or coming up with crazy theories if necessary).
In arguments I’m not able to take sides, because I understand both, and end up in the middle. I always see the best in people.

I’d like to be more assertive, because I’m shy and always the last one to talk and I don’t stand up for my needs and I’m quick to please. But I’m working on being more self-confident.


8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

Sometimes I get a bad/dangerous vibe from someone on the bus, and I have the urge to get off, before they pull out their gun. Obviously it’s an irrational feeling.

The most often I have gut feelings in decision situations. It’s an attraction that even logic can’t override. I like this shirt, I’m buying it. I usually go with it. 
Also at university at exams, I got hunches about what the right answer is. But I logically thought it through and came up with another answer. I usually went with the logical decision in these cases. Always wandered if I should trust these hunches.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

My brain gets drained from spending too much time with people. I just zone out after a while. 
Zumba, being out in nature, watching movies energize me. Being in the moment, noticing the little beautiful details is calming too.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I don’t show my enthusiasm, opinion. I’m scared to put myself and my emotions out there to be judged. I usually go with the flow. I don’t say no. I’m scared of getting hurt and being rejected. I’m afraid people will criticize my choices, say that my values are wrong and not valid. And then I’m less than they are. If they refute everything that’s important to me, I’m empty and fake and worthless. 
My self-confidence is like this thin bubble around me, it burst easily, and then I feel like I’m nothing.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@Gray Romantic

@Schizoid is clear Fi-Te. She's ISFP. Describe these pictures, you've been given.


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I'm never sure about me and my judgments. I always challenge myself.
When I take a test, I often respond differently depending on my mood, my ideas I have now.
I often change my mind, I'm a very very very undecided !
I don't know if I am introvert or then it's just that I am a little a misanthrope and an apathetic person.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Nothing special, I just want to be happy, find something that I like, be independent, free.


*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

It's pretty hard to answer that, I always struggle with questions about feelings, I feel that I do not feel much.
Let's say I feel good when I feel I'm better than the people around me, maybe.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

Often when I feel inferior, it is by comparing myself to others have more success than me.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*


In every decision, I think the consequences of the impact of my decision on me, me only.
I also think of the consequences of my decisions on people, because these consequences are going to impact on the judgment of people on me. (I hope it's clear, English isn't my native language roud

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

Normally when I'm fine I am more the guy who start projects with creative and original ideas. When I'm in a bad mood, I tend to be stubborn and having a lack of imagination, of openness.
Yes I like control outcomes, I like doing my way.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

I don't know, I don't really have any memories of me being very happy.
I'm not someone who is very expressive, so when I search in my memory, there really is no time when I seemed happy, not just because I've never been but because my memory is more visual, maybe.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

Seek links between what I am learning and real life, for examples, it then helps me discover the principle behind it.
I'm really not good at working with my hands, I prefer working with ideas.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

I am very very very very very very disorganized !!!
Whether my ideas or what I do, both are very disorganized

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

Both, I look for links between them.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

Making sure that I follow what I believe and being myself.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I'm more the kind of talk at the same time I think.
I don't know about communication, I think it depends on my moods.
I'm not one to talk one on one or with a group of people, I rather superficial relationships, and I see people as objects.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I prefer to know what I'm going to matter to jump directly to the action.
No.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

I have no friends, but if it had I invent a story to make them believe that I can not, without ruining my reputation.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I'm not often stressed, but when I am, I tend to get irritated or so instead, drop everything. it must surely depend on the circumstances.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

Many things, I do not like the hypocrites even if I am myself, I do not like people trying to have authority over me, or trying to establish rules I do not like people who linger on the details, I do not like those who express their feelings, I do not like those who talk too much, I do not like those who do not like me, I do not like idiots, I do not like people who want to show they are smart when they are not, I do not like overly sensitive people, I do not like people who do not show me attention, I do not like arrogant people do not like the slow people, I do not like people will give genre.I could add many things but you surely understood.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I don't know, maybe talking about me.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

Details

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

I don't really have friend, I had some superficially relationship ..
People see me as someone different, boring, weird, I never asked them.
Nothing is wrong, I don't care about them.
I don't know, altruistic, charitable, generous, philanthropic ..

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *

I do not know, I spend my time being bored.
I was always bored.
Bored.
Bored.
Bored.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Apple Pine said:


> @Gray Romantic
> 
> @Schizoid is clear Fi-Te. She's ISFP. Describe these pictures, you've been given.


I also suspected ISFP (because Ni), but I didn't see much Se honestly :/



B0r3d said:


> *1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


I think ENTP.

Changing your mind often, playing with ideas and preferring them to hands on activities, losing creativity when in a bad mood, paying least attention to details, starting the projects with creative and original ideas (and maybe, not finishing them due to losing interest?), linking between stuff easily, ALWAYS NEEDING SIMULATION (I believe you are truly bored) might be Ne. You say you always have ideas spinning. I think Ti/Fe is right, as ExTP- not really feeling like you have much emotions going on inside but not being very expressive as well. You see people as objects- not really individuals or anything, just a "whole", preferring superficial relationships. ~ I noticed you posted A LOT of questionnaires in here in a very short time. Take into consideration that they may be off putting to some people and you won't get many responses :/


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'm super tired and I have school tomorrow, but I'll be back tomorrow around evening so leave your questionnaire here if you want a response, see ya loves later ~


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> I also suspected ISFP (because Ni), but I didn't see much Se honestly :/


You know what Se is. lol. It's often hard to notice in ISFPs. They can be such Ni focused, it would seem they are Ni doms, who lack impulsivity. People often see them as INFP, or INFJs. She could be INFP tho lol. You know typology. 

Let's ask @Schizoid .What do you think about ISFP over INFP? Why do you type yourself as INFP? Is that possibly because of "popular" Fi-Si loop bullshit? lol

@Psychopomp

What do you think? Is Schizoid Fi dom, and if so, ISFP or INFP?


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you very much !


----------



## Napkin (Nov 29, 2015)

Boom: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...e-least-help-me-get-better-understanding.html


----------



## Santa Claus the user (Jan 4, 2016)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind. Sex: Female Age: 15 ( I am young) 1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. The photo has a bird. It has warm colors and it looks natural.I like it. 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions? a) My initial thoughts: I'd be surprised,but not really worried. Anyway, I'd understand the importance of what happened. b) Outward reactions: I would try to find a solution. 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do? I know I am only 15, but I don't like parties. I won't go. 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say? a) Inward reaction: If the person makes rational arguments, I will not care, but I won't change my opinion. b) Outward reaction: If the person's arguments are logical, I probably won't say anything that would bother him/her. But if it is illogical I will explain my point of view and probably discuss. 5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits? I would try to not pay a lot of attention,but I would care. 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change? Honesty probably. I've never liked to lie or hear lies. They could change if I started to have a need of lie, which I don't have in the present. 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why? a) I am analytical and very perceptive. People usually value that, but I don't know if it is something distinctive enough. b) I would like to be less introverted, because I think a lot of things would be easier if that changes. I don't want to be extroverted, I just want to be more balanced in that aspect. 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered? I don't know. It depends. Sometimes I don't care and I do what I want, but I think I don't do that usually. I often do what I think it is more rational. 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why? a) Doing new things,being in places that I see calmed or talking to some people b) Talking to some people, doing things I don't like. 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why? I am too shy to express my emotions or socialize with other people,but I don't think I am shy with others things. Well, I took some quizzes... Are the results important? If they are, I will write them.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Allow me to present, then, the minority report. @_Schizoid_ is an INTP, right? 

Sure, there was talk of integrity, but that is philosophical. Fi integrity happens behind the eyes, not in the mind. Look to anyone but an INFP to yarn about integrity. More likely the INFP will be universally noted for their integrity, but themselves will misperceive it all entirely... or downgrade it. It is something that weighs on them. They might say, then, "screw integrity, I just want to get drunk and sleep with girls", and you say, "yeah, so why don't you?" and they mope... and then you walk away thinking that of course they have great integrity, but it just seems that they can't be any other way, and that it isn't a decision but a weight upon them. 

Fi types don't talk Fi so much as they bleed it. 

Now, the bulk of that post is about overanalysis, philosophy, ideas, overthinking, making sense of things in their own mind, not trusting other people's points of view, thinking for themselves. Stuff like asking rhetorical questions and answering them. Logical processes and caveats like the answer about military. If the military is defending people, it is good... if it is fighting for a bad cause, it is bad. So, they are not only saying but SHOWING that they do indeed parse things apart and overthink and overanalyze everything. You give them a question like "What do you think of military" and the answer is "from one point of view, this natural logical conclusion... from another, this... and now that I consider this, another conclusion" and there are too many considerations, and thoughts and caveats and addendums and points to really settle on anything. 

Ti and Ne. 

That this person is concerned about things like religions and ethics just means that we will get along. I am reminded of how, at 18, I was a (recently converted) Christian missionary dodging my duties as I read a book of world religions I had gotten my hands on, devouring it cover to cover. It is what interested me because I felt it had meaning, and was a BIG QUESTION for myself and humanity. Something to be chewed on, maybe even forever, and considered. 


Anyway. INTP. Could be wrong. Either way, I am only seeing the superficial approximation of Fi that in reality is just a well-considered moral philosophy.


----------



## Roselia (Jan 5, 2016)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I'm constantly changing little things about myself. I've typed myself as INFP, INFJ, ENFJ, INTJ, ENFP, ISFP, and ISTP. I have a problem with typing myself based what type I want to be that day, and it changes almost every day.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
*
I just want to help people. That's basically it.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
*
When I see someone else is happy I feel happy. Also when I get good grades in school I get really excited 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

When other girls are taller than me.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

I don't like making decisions (I prefer to just go along with whatever happens), but when I have to, I think about how it will affect other people first. I write a list of pros and cons, and then I think about how I feel about it. I usually do what I feel is right, but I also overthink everything so I take a long time to make decisions.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
*
I'd probably be planning everything out, telling others what to do, and trying to use whatever weird ideas I have. Sometimes I like to have control of the outcome, sometimes I don't. If I always had control over everything, life would be boring.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

Well, I always have fun making friends, so I have lots of memories of that (also just spending time with friends). I remember what I thought about it all, and how I felt, but I have a hard time remembering things visually.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
*
I usually memorize what I learned, then teach someone else about it. I am also sometimes more hands on.
*
9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

I naturally have always been pretty organized (even when I built with legos when I was younger, and put my things away), but I usually don't mind if things aren't organized. 

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
*
First I figure out whether the ideas make sense or not, then I try to find proof to support them. If there is absolutely no proof, I will forget about it and move on to something else. I only want to know the truth about things.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
*
Making sure that I follow what I believe and being myself.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I try to think before speaking to make sure what I'm about to say doesn't sound stupid, but a lot of the time I just say something before I can stop myself.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

It depends. If I have to jump into action right away I can do it easily, but I like to think things through before doing anything if I can. 

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
*
I'd probably go with them, unless I'm really tired. If I didn't want to I'd just tell them the truth.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I get stressed out easily when people expect a lot from me (because I only do things for people because I want to, but when I feel like I have to I get stressed out), and when I do, I will hide away and try to figure everything out myself. I hide away because I cry a lot when I'm stressed out and I don't want anyone to see me cry.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

When they talk too much and don't listen to other people, or are arrogant. I also hate it when people judge other people too and it makes me really upset when they do. OH and if people just assume things about others it makes me angry.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
*
Things I'm interested in, or if the person I'm talking to is interested in something, I'll want to know more about it and ask them a lot of questions. 

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

The weather, and other things that don't really matter.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality?*

Weird, fun, deep, very creative, hard to understand. I don't really think anything's wrong with their perception. They'd never say that I worry too much, I'm stupid, or that I'm shallow.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *

Probably something that has to do with art, or I'd want to learn something new.


````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Some more things about me that might be helpful to know:

In school, I am very interested in human anatomy and physiology, math, and art.

People point this out all the time, but I am constantly daydreaming and thinking about things, so I have a hard time paying attention to what's in front of me, unless I'm with friends.

I have been told that I am very responsible for my age (that's something that I've been hearing for as long as I can remember).

I love people.

I like to have as many friends as possible.

When I was younger, I was friends with kids my age, my friend's parents, and kids younger than me (and that hasn't changed).

I seem to be really attracted to INFPS.

ESFPs and ESTPs annoy me.

If I see anyone crying, I will cry. If someone is happy, it makes me happy. It doesn't matter who they are. 

I love hugs.

I like crowds of people.

I don't get bored very easily, because there is just so much to learn about that I can't possibly have an excuse to be bored.

I always see the good in a person, even if others don't.

I want many different jobs because I could never focus on just one.

I have to be alone sometimes, but I'm not really sure why. I just do 

And that's all I can think of right now...


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> I'm kinda bored lately, and I feel like I should be doing more to help others with the knowledge I've gained after like two years or so of studying MBTI
> 
> Comment your questionnaires below and I'll try my best to help! <3


Go ahead!

And no questionaire. Use my posts to figure it out. :happy:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'm not gonna answer to all the people right now (as I said I'll do so after school), but: 



Peter said:


> Go ahead!
> 
> And no questionaire. Use my posts to figure it out. :happy:


I'm sorry, but I won't do that. Using only your posts to figure it out can yield so little results and waste both of our times. Besides, that is simply too much work for me to do (you need two people for a tango ;D)

I'm more than willing to give my response, but you do have to post a questionnaire.


----------



## einna123 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello! I'm curious to see what you think my type is, since so far all of your explanations have made a ton of sense (and are very detailed)! My knowledge of cognitive functions is a little fuzzy, so I could very easily be mis-typed. I have filled out questionnaires here and here. Let me know if you need any more information! I'm always happy to blather on about myself in a generally irritating fashion XD

Also, thank you so much for taking the time to do this! It's a really nice and generous thing for you to do and a great learning experience for the rest of us!


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

i've done my share of questionnaires but hey, yolo. i've been in a really good mental state as of late and i'm curious.

i'll come back and leave a new response once i fill one out adequately enough.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Mind helping me out too?



> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.


Sex: Male
Age: 19
Current State of Mind: Neutral?



> 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?


Thoughts: "Huh? What happened? Did something go wrong with the car?! Ugh, I don't have the time or money for this..... And how are we supposed to get anywhere now? Even with maps, it'd probably take forever. And I don't want to leave my car....."
Outward reaction: *listens to everybody else without saying much*


> 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?


With my friends, I'm the driver, and I'm not fond of parties, really. I don't think my friends would be either, but on the off chance that they do want to go, I guess I'll tag along.


> 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?


Inward reaction: "Calm down. It's not like it's a proven fact or anything. It doesn't matter. Calm down."
Outwardly Spoken: Nothing.


> 5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?


Weigh the experience against my beliefs, experiences, and habits. If it disproves my beliefs, I'll change them. If it contradicts past experiences, I'll look for an interpretations that encompasses both, since it can't really be believed that one of the two didn't actually happen. If it proves my habits to be ineffective or worthless, I'll try to change, lack the resolve to do so, and give up trying.


> 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?


Haven't figured those out yet. All I can really tell is that I don't seem to put much stock into the things that people around me care about. Well, aside from my own competence. I tend to beat myself up when I can't hold up my own standards. And, if it counts, the only thing that I really take as an insult is jabs at my mental capabilities, so I guess that's a value too.


> 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?


A) How quiet I am. That's the first thing anybody notices about me, and that seems to be how my character is described by anybody that knows me.
B) I'd want to give myself more conviction. I don't have anything that I'm striving for, I have a hard time following through with my own plans because they ultimately don't matter to me, and I have no strong beliefs about anything. It's a dull mindset that leads to a dull life.


> 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?


In most situations, I'll keep them to myself and think on them for a while if they interest me. I'll keep them in mind but never voice them. Unless I'm around my friends. Then the reaction varies depending on what it was about. As for how they're triggered, it pretty much just happens whenever there's something to think about. Anything except social situations. I have no instinct for those.


> 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?


A) Anything I choose to do of my own volition. Usually includes Reading, playing games, surfing the web, learning anything new, and hanging out with friends. Why? Because I want to do it. It's something I enjoy.
B) Anything that I do out of necessity, or because I'm "supposed to". Going to work, going to school, paying bills, pretty much anything not listed under "A". Why? Because I don't want to do it. It's bothersome.


> 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?


Outward behavior: Nothing, as far as I can tell. I don't do much because there isn't much I want to do. I smile a bit more than I'm comfortable doing, but that's an after-effect of wanting to be more social when I was younger. It's become an instinctive reaction to someone interacting with me.

Internal thought: Everything more or less. I pretty much don't speak at all unless directly asked a question, unless I'm around friends, family, or typing something out in a text or on a computer. With friends, I'm pretty much unfiltered, except for my opinions on most issues, because I just don't want to express them. It doesn't do anything. With family, I'm more subdued than around strangers, in most senses. I speak a bit more often, but I'm deliberately vague and don't mention anything about my hobbies, friends, work, life, anything really. I just respond to what they're talking about at the moment if I feel like throwing in a random fact or correcting someone when they say something false. Except with my little brother, who is the only person I'm completely unhindered around. As for texting and typing, I can formulate my thoughts and word my sentences without the stress of having to make a timely response, so I can make sure my thoughts come out the way I want them to.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

hi  http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-cant-play-pianos-scenario-questionnaire.html


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
ok, disclaimer, i did this questionnaire about a year and a half ago. i am a person who is never pleased, i guess.
i suppose i've got a bit of a reputation of that, but oh well.

i show depression and social anxiety symptoms, but haven't officially been diagnosed with anything. i'm in high school. that being said, right now i'm in a really good state of mind. not too much stress or anything.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24165263366/in/explore-2016-01-05/

this is really aesthetically pleasing for me! a little confusing though, too. did the guy mirror his picture or is one side a reflection? the exactness of the picture does a good job of making everything feel almost surreal. i also like the grey tones with the small little orange blocks. adds a nice dash of colour, making what would probably be an otherwise boring piece pop out a little more. i can almost imagine what it's like holding the handrails, and the sound my footsteps would make on the ground.

it also weirdly reminds me of inception. dunno why.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

internal reaction: are you fucking kidding me? 
external reaction: are you fucking kidding me? what are we gonna do? should we call a friend? get a tow truck? does anyone here know cars? should we try to figure out the problem ourselves or go get a professional? is there any other way we can get to the concert? if we can't, can we get our money back?

obviously, i'd be very disappointed. i don't get to go to concerts too often, so when i do, it's a real treat. i'd probably try to figure out the problem myself at first, but since i don't know anything about cars, and if google is no help, i'd end up just getting a professional and praying another friend would be willing to pick us up or something.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

wonder of wonder, miracle of miracles.

i'd be down. i'm not the biggest person when it comes to parties, but i don't wanna hold my friends back either. letting loose isn't a bad thing (unless you go too overboard, i guess).

that being said, i don't trust the driver's promise not to drink. i'm not too big on alcohol anyways, so i'd probably avoid it as well to be on the safe side, and offer to drive on the way back. i'd still probably be a somewhat active part of the party, but if i got bored or tired i could probably just sit to the side and entertain myself on mobile wi-fi or something.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
internal reaction: okay buddy. i don't wanna start a fight but if you keep going down this path you're gonna have a bad time. because you're wrong. and i don't want to lose you as a friend either.

external reaction: what? ok, stop right there. that's not cool. let's change the subject.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

last time i filled out this questionnaire i said i would probably accost them, but right now i really don't think that's true lol.

let's take like...a public gathering into account. like a group of people gathered for a cause that goes against my morals, or something. i'd definitely THINK about accosting them, but decide it isn't worth my time and move on. ignorance is bliss, and i'll let someone else do the educating because i'm too lazy and also it isn't worth my time. they'll either learn and educate themselves, or they'll die and no one will care about them in the end.

maybe that's not the best mentality, but i guess it also comes down to the situation. i've been known in class to definitely speak up if i disagree with someone. i try to keep it civil and calm, but i also get heated really quickly. i don't attack people, but i will definitely say stuff in the heat of the moment that i'll regret a moment later because of how concise and trite i can be. recently i've learned to just ignore it and move on. i try to make stuff short.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

friends, i guess. i've never been too good when it comes to making friends and so when i opened up more i found it was nice to be around people who i had a common interest with. again, i'm still not the best when it comes to making friends, but there are a small few who appreciate me and i'd probably take a bullet for them.

i also, ok, sorry in advance as this sounds really narcissistic, pride myself on my intelligence, i guess. i mean, grade-wise i'm not exactly the best, (aforementioned laziness is mostly to blame here. i'm lazy but it's because i'm bored. give me something entertaining, damnit!) but i know a lot and i know how to say things the right way. i can get things the way i want them and i can figure things out. some people might call that manipulative, which i guess it is to a degree, but to me it's always just been subconsciously knowing how people work. or things, i guess. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

i'd wish i was more empathetic and could "say the right things at the right time." one problem with opening up more is that more people have come to me to vent. and that's great and i'm glad that they trust me, but i usually have to resort to "it'll be okay" and "i'm sorry you feel that way," without any other words of advice or help. it bugs me to no end that i can't accurately sum up how they feel and how to help them. 

as for distinguishable, i think it's really just that i don't care? like i don't care too much about what others think of me. i'm me (wow edgy) and if others won't have me, sure it'll suck and be lonely, but i can deal with myself. i have in the past. if someone doesn't like me, that's their problem (not gonna lie though, internally i'll most likely be hurt a little bit. i'll just have to convince myself it's cool and move on).

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

i am a little wary of hunches at first, but i've found more often than not i'm usually right with said hunches. so i just kind of roll with them. do what needs to be done, i guess. i don't really know how to explain this in a concise manner. i take what's in front of me, and if it lines up with my hunch, i act on said hunch. if not, i try to put it aside. sometimes that doesn't really work though.

i also experience deja vu. a lot. don't think that really applies to being a hunch or a gut feeling though.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

talking with people about stuff i find interesting. getting involved with something i find interesting. acting, especially. i love acting. i like understanding another character or person and getting to know every facet of them. knowing how they work, knowing what would make them mad or sad or happy, etc. etc. and then i get to DO that. it's cool.

sitting and being lectured at drains me the most. i have to draw when i'm in class, otherwise i lose focus. i can't sit still, otherwise i kind of go haywire. i feel like i could be elsewhere doing something actually worth my time. something that captivates me. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
not too much, really. i'm a lot nicer outwardly than i am inwardly. i've also noticed sometimes my opinions change around irl friends without me noticing it. someone will something, i'll disagree, and they'll say "yeah but ____" and i'll be like "oh yeah, that makes sense actually," etc. etc.

it kind of seems like i'm lying to myself, which i know isn't true, but it makes me wonder if i have any solid opinions of my own. but i'm going on a rabbit trail.

i'm much nicer. i say a lot of similar stuff that i say internally, as i don't like lying, but at the same time the way i word it and my intonation is just...nicer. unless i really hate someone, i guess.

*well, that's it. thanks for taking the time to analyze this. it means a lot, really. i'll probably save this for a later date, since i'll probably grow unsure AGAIN.*


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

@Schizoid I think is an INxJ, but likely INFJ.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> I'm not gonna answer to all the people right now (as I said I'll do so after school), but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's easy. Just use these:

for I/E: https://www.uclassify.com/browse/prfekt/myers-briggs-attitude?input=Text
for N/S: https://www.uclassify.com/browse/prfekt/myers-briggs-perceiving-function?input=Text
for F/T: https://www.uclassify.com/browse/prfekt/myers-briggs-judging-function?input=Text
for J/P: https://www.uclassify.com/browse/prfekt/myers-briggs-lifestyle?input=Text

I used some of your posts. It thinks you´re an ISFJ (Si-Fe-Ti-Ne) How about that? :happy:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys, I wasn't expecting so many people to be interested in my opinion! I'm flattered <3 Since my time is limited and I want to give everyone an accurate opinion _*I'll do 4 questionnaires every day until I finish them all*_, ok?  Sorry for the few of you who has to wait.



Napkin said:


> Boom: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...e-least-help-me-get-better-understanding.html


I believe ExTP, but your answers were really short and not really informative. You show a fair deal of Ti/Fe, and I think I'm actually leaning towards ESTP over ENTP because you were very "to the point" rather than rambling on like Ne does. I also think Ni over Si because in the end, you want to be remembered (doing something to be remembered for- Ni has this strange relationship with time), and under stress you have this erratic thoughts, and Ne doms have erratic thoughts like 24/7 lmao.




Santa Claus the user said:


> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me say that I love seeing people ages 15-17 here because I started taking an interest in typology around 15 and this stuck with me (I'm 17 now) and seeing people my age makes me happy <3

ISxP imo. At first you seemed very Fi ("I like this picture, I won't change my values even if the other person's arguments makes sense, shy about emotions"), but you do mention being analytical which is attributed to Ti doms. I think ISFP over ISTP, though what would you classify as your weakness? What stresses you out/how do you act under stress?



Roselia said:


> *1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, you changed so many types, almost like I did! xD That alone seems like Ne in some position.

ESFJ I think. Very people oriented ("I want to help people, I hate it when people expect a lot from me because I want to, girls who are taller than me makes me feel inferior, how my decisions affect others, have fun making friends"- and then some), with a fair share of inferior Ti (analyzing if something doesn't make sense, isolating one's self under stress, being afraid of saying something because it'll sound stupid. ExxJ is pretty obvious (I think you're inclined to commend and be organized). 

I debated ESFJ and ENFJ (Ni and Si are very hard to detect), but I decided on ESFJ because you do have Ne- you can't focus on one job, rather than Ni who's more narrow minded.



einna123 said:


> Hello! I'm curious to see what you think my type is, since so far all of your explanations have made a ton of sense (and are very detailed)! My knowledge of cognitive functions is a little fuzzy, so I could very easily be mis-typed. I have filled out questionnaires here and here. Let me know if you need any more information! I'm always happy to blather on about myself in a generally irritating fashion XD
> 
> Also, thank you so much for taking the time to do this! It's a really nice and generous thing for you to do and a great learning experience for the rest of us!


Thank you love! I'm glad you appreciate it <3 And no problem at all! I'm very happy to help but sometimes I just don't know what questionnaires should I answer to because there's so many, so it's nice that people post their questionnaires here!

NFJ for sure, I think INFJ because I saw more Ti than Se. Very very Fe- making sure your friends are alright, not offending anyone, going along with your friends to a party (but you won't go on your own), making sure no one's statements hurts someone else (that's like, the biggest Fe thing ever), along with Ni future oriented, ideas in your head that goes unshared, using "big words", being a bit of an odd ball but not in a Ne-ish way, just kinda- inside your own head, making your own conclusions and not telling to anyone about them). You really try to come up with a detailed plan for the future but come up with... Nothing. I like that you wrote "The fate chose me" or something like that- everything seems so Ni. You said you repress your analytical side but I actually see it quite a lot here, and you don't really enjoy parties, dancing, is generally the least hedonist person ever, against materialism... Inferior Se over inferior Ti, I think.

But I'm not 100% sure, so can you answer me this- under stress, do you become reckless and outgoing, or do you isolate yourself and wallow up in negative emotions?

~



Peter said:


> It's easy. Just use these:
> 
> for I/E: https://www.uclassify.com/browse/prfekt/myers-briggs-attitude?input=Text
> for N/S: https://www.uclassify.com/browse/prfekt/myers-briggs-perceiving-function?input=Text
> ...


Well honey, you could just put your posts yourself in the site, no? Besides, it's not judging according to the functions at all, so it's really not accurate.

Though ISFJ is pretty close for me, I gotta say!


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Cool, I'm interested in your analysis. 

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ibing-myself-because-questionnaires-suck.html


----------



## Roselia (Jan 5, 2016)

@Gray Romantic

Thank you :3


----------



## einna123 (Dec 8, 2015)

@Gray Romantic 

Thank you so much! And thanks for citing the function whenever you made an assertion; it's really helping me learn a lot more about mbti! Also, you made a comment along the lines of "wow so many people want my opinion what?" Of course we do! You're a.) super knowledgeable and b.) willing to help people out. It's a good combo 

Regarding the inf. ti vs inf. se thing, its kind of a mixture of both. Like for example last summer during the beginning stages of this major emotional issue I had the first week of break, I was bouncing off the walls. My friends and I went to an amusement park, and I remember feeling really upset that they didn't have bigger rides. That day, I was eating crazy amounts of sugar (which tbh is normal when I'm tired; I'm addicted to sugar), and going on all the ridiculous rides. My friends were looking at me like they didn't know who I was! It was nuts.
Later on, I found out how my mistake had affected other people, who were really disappointed with me. That's when the wallowing happened. Even then though, I had this crazy urge to clean. I went through my junk/memento drawer that I've kept for many years now, organized it, and threw away all of the things that I thought weren't really worth keeping...
Long story short, not sure. What do you think?


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't know what type I am, and I can't help you type me.


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

Here you go. 
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Yes, there could be. However I do not know any reason for that to happen. That is if, everything happens for a reason. I am not stressed. I am a male teen.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/likeda...re-2015-12-01/
A woman is pushing a rock. But wait, in reality, she probably isn't pushing the rock, she's probably just standing there. I remember some story from Greek mythology in which some guy was punished by having to push a rock up a mountain over and over again or something like that. I can't remember the details.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
Anxious and frustrated. I would hate that I'm going to be late and miss some part of the concert or probably never get there. However I know that emotions are obstacles to goals and hence I would rather discuss how to fix the problem rather than just blow up. I don't think I will show anything outwardly. There's no point in worrying? After all there should be a point in doing anything. But emotions can be reason to an individual sometimes. Passion or love is a feeling. I would love to do some things that are not necessary and some other things I dislike to a great extent. No point blaming inconsistency. 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?


Sigh... just go. I'll stay in the car and do something meaningful.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Who cares? If it's a proven fact that is wrong then I might correct depending on circumstance. It all depends on circumstance you see. The variables must line up the way that they're convenient. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
I'll think "I used to do this". But I will focus on the reason why I gave up doing a certain thing, not the thing itself or when I did it.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
I don't really have any values. It's just that I don't spend time thinking about these things. I just treat people equally unless they possess and utter lack of punctuality and competence. I guess punctuality is a value? Honesty maybe? Nothing strikes a chord when I see or think of a word. I'm usually apathetic about many things and intense about some, but more of the first.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
a) I'm like Seto Kaiba. I guess impatience/desire to save time in order to do things I like. I walk really fast so that I can get to my destination and do the things that I really want to do and not travelling. Another thing I guess is my lack of happiness/feelings about doing things. You want to dance? I usually have neutral or negative opinions about something. I sometimes appear unenthusiastic, but I am enthusiastic about the things I like.A burning desire to be better than the others or smarter than others.For example, my Dad always wants me to wish 'bye' to him before he leaves for the office. I would never want that from my kids - that is if I have any. I don't see the happiness in having any. I don't get why I have to say bye. I try to feel normal- but being normal doesn't make sense. I usually have a let me do my things, mind by business and do whatever I like attitude without causing harm to others.For example My mom's brother and his family wanted to go to some famous restaurant and eat there because they heard that it was good. They wanted me to come. I told them that I was apathetic. Go or no, I really didn't care. Food doesn't make me happy. I told them that I would rather eat food at home but they said that they would feel sad if they didn't come. I just don't understand this about people. I'm not bothering you. I never said that you shouldn't eat there. You mind your happiness and I'll mind mine. Why would you feel sad because I wasn't there?
b) I think I would change my intense and serious attitude towards everything in life. I shouldn't be so perfectionist about everything. I need to take some time to relax, feel happy and content instead of constant bickering because I'm not perfect.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
What are hunches and gut feelings. Those moments when you think that something is meant to be or something will happen? I don't usually keep any record of such incidents, but they are usually logical. They come up all the time. But most of the times things are just so obvious to me that I look arrogant because other people fail to see them.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
a) Programming, listening to music, exercising, learning languages, being alone and thinking
b) Social things, boring grunt work, useless and boring systems

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I try to be less negative.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> I'm kinda bored lately, and I feel like I should be doing more to help others with the knowledge I've gained after like two years or so of studying MBTI
> 
> Comment your questionnaires below and I'll try my best to help! <3


If you're typing others...why don't you have your own type listed? Do you know it?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Lunacik said:


> If you're typing others...why don't you have your own type listed? Do you know it?


I currently type as ExFJ as I'm unsure about my aux/tert as of now  understanding others is so much easier for me than understanding myself ^^


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> Well honey, you could just put your posts yourself in the site, no? Besides, it's not judging according to the functions at all, so it's really not accurate.
> 
> Though ISFJ is pretty close for me, I gotta say!


Ofcourse, and I have done that before. On many posts it's pretty accurate. And when you use posts of other people, you'll find it often matches their type as well. It's pretty impressive. Ofcourse, you'd have to do a whole bunch of posts of people (and posts with like at least 300 words, or use a couple of smaller posts together to reach at least 300 words) and then just see what comes out most often. But it works pretty well.

I have no idea how they do it, but since it's pretty good at determining type, it's a useful tool. But like with everything in psychology, the more information you have, the better your results will be. What I like a lot about this tool is that it doesn't involve the person's own opinion. In other words, you use information from the person, without him or her knowing what it is used for. So it's not a self-assesment in any way. (which is a good thing.)


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Peter said:


> Ofcourse, and I have done that before. On many posts it's pretty accurate. And when you use posts of other people, you'll find it often matches their type as well. It's pretty impressive. Ofcourse, you'd have to do a whole bunch of posts of people (and posts with like at least 300 words, or use a couple of smaller posts together to reach at least 300 words) and then just see what comes out most often. But it works pretty well.
> 
> *I have no idea how they do it, but since it's pretty good at determining type, it's a useful tool.* But like with everything in psychology, the more information you have, the better your results will be. What I like a lot about this tool is that it doesn't involve the person's own opinion. In other words, you use information from the person, without him or her knowing what it is used for. So it's not a self-assesment in any way. (which is a good thing.)


By comparing posts.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Apple Pine said:


> By comparing posts.


No,.. it works with a single text. So it doesn't compare to anything. It only analyzes the text you put in there.

Maybe you should try it first and then comment again.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Peter said:


> No,.. it works with a single text. So it doesn't compare to anything. It only analyzes the text you put in there.
> 
> Maybe you should try it first and then comment again.


Compares text to the texts in the database. These texts were likely written by people, who have their types verified.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Apple Pine said:


> Compares text to the texts in the database. These texts were likely written by people, who have their types verified.


Ok, that is a more clear explanation. So it compares to texts of which is known what the type of the writer is. It's a statistical analysis,... sort of. That actually is a very good idea. :happy:


----------



## einna123 (Dec 8, 2015)

@Gray Romantic

Want to talk it out and see if we can figure out your aux? Especially since you're ExFJ, that could potentially be really helpful. Part of the confusion might be stemming from the fact that you are Fe-dom, which is all about following social norms. The question is, do you follow social norms because you want to be liked, but otherwise have a ton of individuality? Or are you more comfortable with conformity? Also, since Fe is a judging function, you're probably fairly down to earth even if you're an intuitive. That being said, are you idealistic/a daydreamer?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Doing another 4 questionnaires today, and I'll do the rest tomorrow :3



Serpent said:


> Cool, I'm interested in your analysis.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ibing-myself-because-questionnaires-suck.html


ESFP. As you said- spontaneous, impulsive, present oriented, and while you value long term planning you do think about the here and now more often and this is where you feel most comfortable at. Procrastinating because you don't want to study and then cursing yourself and freaking out seems like inf Ni to me because Se wants to enjoy the moment but then Ni freaks out and says "What if this harms the future?". You mention you want freedom, staying true to yourself and will react hostilely if you're being asked to do something you don't want to. That's Fi/Te. You look to know what you're doing and have a schedule (Te- you also gravitate towards it as it's your aux) but that rarely happens because you rely on your instincts (Se). Having your own standards of judging others is Fi. I could continue giving examples but you're such an ESFP and you already type as such 



i cant play the piano said:


> hi  http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-cant-play-pianos-scenario-questionnaire.html


I think ISFP. Fi for being a control freak but not in the traditional sense, as you try to take control and make things for your own betterment but you really freak out in the end. You seem to understand your feelings well and don't really take others' feelings under consideration in the first scenario, which seems more Fi to me. You try to find evidence as well- Te. Too lazy to be studious kinda seems like inf Te to me- can't get shit done  Having a plan in mind is Ni, even if you don't execute it. You also don't share those ideas, which is Ni>Ne. I think needing to hear others' ideas to get ideas of your own is very Se/Ni- from your own environment you create a visual plan in your mind that goes unshared. You showed a little Se, but chilling and listening to music and loving new experiences (over new ideas) strikes me as more Se than Ne. 



Kaizuka said:


> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> ok, disclaimer, i did this questionnaire about a year and a half ago. i am a person who is never pleased, i guess.
> i suppose i've got a bit of a reputation of that, but oh well.
> * *
> ...


Haha, I know the feeling! xD

ISFP. Se- you're factual when you describe the photo, and you can almost "feel" it. You seem impulsive in the way you deal with conflict, which is Se as well. Fi- want harmony: this subject is not comfortable for me to discuss, let's change it. You don't moralize and preach, you protect your values but avoiding to discuss them. You let people think whatever even if it's against your beliefs (live and let live). You'd like to comfort others but it doesn't come out authentic to you- and you're fine with people not accepting you like you are, saying you'd rather be alone than being with fake friends. Hunches aren't completely trusted, but after a while they're ok. Unable to sit still kinda seems Pe to me, being distracted by the environment. I'd say Fi>Se and you seem more introverted as well.



Expy said:


> Mind helping me out too?
> 
> * *
> 
> ...



* *









Sure thing babe <3

I think ISTJ. Question 1 seems like inf Ne freak out (what if this and this and this will happen???), weighing down new information according to your habits (Si) and beliefs (Fi). Wanting proven facts is Te, as well as dismissing things as pointless and ineffective. Fi- you hold yourself accountable for your own standards and not others'. You seem more introverted than extroverted, so I'd say ISTJ. Though I can't say I'm completely sure, those were pretty short answers.



sudo said:


> I don't know what type I am, and I can't help you type me.


Of course you can! There are many questionnaires on here:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/109783-yet-another-questionnaire.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html
@einna123 I PM'd you


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

@*Gray Romantic*

This was a brave thread.

For myself I don't doubt my type I just think I'm fucked up. I want protection from thought and a kind of absolution from being existent in the manner that I am.

I want to tap into that minute set of variables and systems that are without conscious awareness, but which nevertheless result in favourable results for living creatures. And I want that to apply to me.

I want to be sincere, I want to find mindfulness and diffusion of anxiety. I want to understand my fears and emotions and not be so subject to them in the moment, especially with regards to things like amygdala hijacking. On top of this a freedom from the attention sucking horror of modern entertainment, technology, advertising that destroys concentration and dupes people.

I'm angry and frustrated and psychologically unhealthy, I think I realise that now. And I want out.

I wonder if I could ever believe again like everybody else does.

I at least know I am an E. If not strongly showing in my behaviour, it is showing strongly in my spiral into misery when I'm not externally driven with people, even though I'm a natural born misanthrope and hate them.

I think the problem is operation without trust, as I believe all people are essentially horrible pieces of shit just to varying degrees of hiding it and avoiding situations where it would come out.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@poppy58 I missed you! I'm sorry D: You'll be the first one tomorrow, I promise <3


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Too much work for someone as criminally lazy as I am


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

@"Gray Romantic"

thanks! i usually get typed as ISFP and so it's kinda nice to have that reaffirmed, despite my constant questionings.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

thank you @Gray Romantic


----------



## poppy58 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you! I was gonna wait until you typed everyone to see if you really missed me.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Worriedfunction said:


> @_Grey_ Romantic
> 
> This was a brave thread.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I'm honestly feeling a bit overwhelmed but oh well!

I'm so sorry you feel this way <3 If you ever need help, regarding type or not, feel free to message me.

Also, if I missed anyone I'm so sorry! If I did, mention me and I'll give my input


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Gray Romantic said:


> Hahaha, I'm honestly feeling a bit overwhelmed but oh well!
> 
> I'm so sorry you feel this way <3 If you ever need help, regarding type or not, feel free to message me.
> 
> Also, if I missed anyone I'm so sorry! If I did, mention me and I'll give my input


It's ok I was just using this as a vent, sorry. Didn't mean to hijack the thread.

I feel fine at the moment.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'm honestly so angry, my internet broke down and I lost all of the replies I wrote. I'll write those in short, if you want the detailed response tell me and I'll try to recreate it:
@keystrokes ExTJ. Te- blunt, impatient, goal oriented, relies on facts. Inf Fi- not really knowing one's values, wanting to mind your own business and that others will leave you alone. Not sure about Si/Ni, but exercise strikes me as Se. Can you please describe this photo in detail?
@poppy58 ISFJ. Si- you value common sense, place a lot of importance on your experience, on the values you were raised on. The way you described the photos was very subjective and personal, rather than objective like Se would. Fe- you moralize, see things in gray (black/white thinking is more Fi and Te), you're very focused on on keeping the atmosphere pleasant and you need to be validated. You're very introverted as well, being drained by too much social interaction, being shy and disliking parties.


Worriedfunction said:


> It's ok I was just using this as a vent, sorry. Didn't mean to hijack the thread.
> 
> I feel fine at the moment.


That's okay sweetie <3 I'm glad you feel better!


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

@Gray Romantic

Hi, I'm more or less certain of my type but I almost always get mistyped by people (who seem to be good at typing). Which is why I just don't know if I got my type wrong or they misjudged me. So, I would be glad to get your input. Regarding my test results, I got almost everything from ISTJ to ENFP though I get most commonly (and from my most trusted tests) ENTJ result. Probably the types I never got were xxFJ, ESTJ and xxFP.

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
I'm not as driven as ENTJs mostly are. It could be connected to my depression that I got over about 2 years ago and there are still many remnants of it. I also used to suffer from social anxiety and very strong fear of failure that I also haven't fully gotten over.
*
2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
Success, money, satisfying work position.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
It was in an event where me and my friends were showcasing our club. I lead the club so I was making deals with the organisers of the event (it was for all clubs in our school) and making promotional material (posters, leaflets and badges - also something that went through multiple people). During the event we had a lot of fun, people admired our promotional material and we had to make another print of leaflets because we gave them all away. Which sort of annoyed me because the original print was on hard beige paper and the new print was on normal and white so it looked very unprofessional. But, regardless, I felt very accomplished and we also strengthened relationships in our club because we were there together for 4 hours. My friends were also praising me for my promoting skills (previous experience with similar events) and even started using some of my phrases or style of speech.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Failure, disappointing people, not doing my job right and someone taking over, not feeling like I'm doing enough.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Some of my decisions are intuitive but mostly I evaluate advantages and disadvantages of possible decisions and go for the one most useful.
*
6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
I want to make the project the best it can be, make sure everyone is doing their job, everyone understand and agrees with what we're doing and no one slacks. Most of the time, I'm the person who collects ideas, tries to put them together to satisfaction of most sides and doing my best to motivate everyone to give it their all.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
I cannot recall a specific time, nothing really exceptionally stands out. But I have mostly good time when on a party with friends and they don't ignore me. Or in a teahouse.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
I prefer to learn about it as much as I can from internet and books. Then I gain experience by trying it out until I master it. But before the second step, I usually prepare as well as I possibly can to make sure I'll be as good as possible for a beginner.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
Very organised. All of my stuff have their own place in my room/flat. I have the stuff in my drawers, wardrobes, cupboard, etc. organised by usage - the things I use most commonly are the closest to my work desk. My files also also very well organised, maybe a bit too well because I have plenty of sub folders that everyone would get lost in unless they know what they are looking for.

When it gets to organising myself as a person, I'm quite good at it as well. I know exactly how much time it takes to get everywhere and I memorised the most important transportation lines (not those that leave every 4 minutes or less) for me and I'm very good at time management. I can plan my own time with scary accuracy.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I look for information, if it's something subjective, I mainly look for different points of view. If it's something that cannot be proved or disproved, I evaluate what I have and make my own opinion.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
I follow my own beliefs but I want everyone to feel involved and enjoy themselves in a group. When I see someone doesn't talk, I try to include them in a conversation. Still, I wouldn't change myself just to fit in a group, I would rather find a different group.
*
12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
Depends. I prefer to think before speaking but there are times when the situation requires fast reaction and I don't have time to think about it much.

I enjoy both equally and it all depends on the people involved. With some of my friends I prefer to meet often one on one since that way I talk to them rather than a whole group. It's much more personal. While with others I don't have much to talk about to group conversations go smoother. Also some people have trouble opening up in group so then I will also prefer to talk in person.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I ALWAYS want to know as much as possible about everything I'm going into and what are my options. Actions speak louder than words only in the sense that many people are fake and so words aren't as trustworthy as actions. But IMO, both are almost equally important. Some people might be unable to express themselves through actions well enough due to various reasons so I don't think there is an absolute truth to this.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Go out. I can watch the show later, internet exists. If it didn't, I would record it.
*
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
Depends on the stress. I like moderate amounts of stress because it keeps me on the edge and more "battle ready", metaphorically speaking. It can drive me to be my best. But too much stress is counterproductive. When that happens, I do my best to out-reason it and to focus on the problem at hand. It usually works.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Fake and overemotional people. I also dislike incompetency and not doing something to the full ability for no reason. Also, people who desperately want to organise stuff and lead but are terrible at it, refuse feedback, are unable to learn from their mistakes and objectively evaluate their actions (or ask for different point of views). And people who don't care about others.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
The most I enjoy talking about the things things I feel competent in and like, also giving advice. However, I also find it entertaining to talk about the people themselves; what drives them, their motivation, their goals, how their brain works. Partly due to MBTI and partly because I suffered from social anxiety for majority of my life and I'm still "learning" about people. I want to be a leader in future and a good leader needs to understand people who work for him. If I learn to understand people in general, it will be much easier to understand my future team(s).

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
Tough question. Lack of attention would mean I don't notice it much and answering what I don't notice much is tricky. I would say my health because while I try to keep healthy, there are some minor things that I should solve but they don't affect me. Like, I should get a tooth pulled which doesn't even hurt. One of my eyes is lazy but it's prominent only when I'm tired and I would need to train it every day. I usually pay little attention to things that don't affect me all that much.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
I was told I'm a good leader, confident, serious, nice, helpful, loyal, knowledgeable about the things I do, give very good advice (some told me I should be a counselor) and very intelligent. Or at least these are the things they told me.

Well, I feel very offended for being called serious though I didn't tell them because I know they didn't mean it badly. To me it's exactly the same thing as if they told me that I'm no fun or they don't enjoy being around me.

I think they would never say I wasn't taking my work seriously and that I'm incompetent in what I do. They would also never call me disloyal.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
I would spend the whole day out. Go shopping with my best friend, spend 2 hours in running sushi and eat delicious food with mangostan or litchi drink, then go shopping again or whatever crosses our mind, go for burgers for dinner (quality burgers not McDonalds), then go to a teahouse with a group of friends for the evening and after I return play a video game until 2am.


----------



## poppy58 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you! That's interesting, I've never gotten ISFJ before. I'm kinda nostalgic though, annoying my family to keep up the family christmass traditions and such.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Prada sorry for the delay! I got very tired and took a rest this weekend x)

I'd say ESTJ, simply because you are pretty clearly a Te dom (very organized, serious, leader, looking for information and facts, annoyed by laziness and people slacking, disliking fake and overemotional people (seems like inf Fi to me), something about being offended at being called serious strikes me as very TJ because they are very stoic on the outside but on the inside they have much personal warmth and has many emotions, and are very insecure about it, so being called heartless or serious is pretty offending).

Plus, you show neither Si or Ni in this questionnaire, and no Se as well. What I did notice is you looking for many different percpectives when you try to gather information and organizing everyone's ideas, which strikes me more as Ne.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Type me!

0.Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*I've been depressed for a while but not in the way that I cry everday and want to kill myself or anything. I just feel unmotivated and like im in a haze.
I'm 18.*

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. this picture came up: *https://www.flickr.com/photos/onered...re-2016-01-09/ It annoys me because its so blurry and I can't see what's in the background. And I think the tree looks sad. That's all i got, lol.
*

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
For some reason I can't put myself in that situation right now but I guess I would be sad.
3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*Go with her to the party and get turntttt because I don't get this oppurtinity a lot lol. I feel excited.*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say? *Depends on the context. If it's about politics I get her to try to explain why she feels that way, I will get a little mad if what she says doesn't make sense to me. I try to convince her that I'm right.*



5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*Eh I don't know, depends on what it is, again...*
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*No one being left out (except if that person has done something horrible or is just a bad person)
I don't know.*

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*a) Like the thing I experience in school from day today is my lack of social skills when it comes to small talk. Also I feel like I have different political beliefs than the most girls in my school. They're all about "oh we need to help everyone and bring everyone in to our country and take care of them blabla" without seeing the big picture like how we would do that, the economical aspect, how that would work in the long run and I would rather get to the root of the problem WHY people are running away from their countries.
Also this feminism thing.. yeah, so the definition is wanting equality for both men and women. I think my country is pretty equal. Any gender can do what they want without people stopping them. But there are people who still complain about stuff like how most teachers are female and most plumbers are men and thats somehow bad. I don't see the problem. You have the freedom to become a plumber if you want. Maybe men and women chose different carriers because of biological differeces that we can't control. I don't know. It doesn't repress women. They make a big deal out of small things like this when there are other countries who are not as developed and has way bigger problems than we do. Like where women can't even drive?

b) I wish I were more skilled in the social department and that takes work, i know, but i wish i was able to do that work instead of being a pussy i guess. I wish i were able to open up and bond with people more and faster.
8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I've gotten them a lot in relationships where I don't fully trust the person. Some of them have been right, but some wrong and it kind of ruins my relationships because I can be overly paranoid. So now I ignore them a little more which may be good or bad, I don't know. That's the only example I can think about right now.*

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*Being with people I'm comfortable with and have fun with, researching things I find interesting. I'm not sure if it energizes me but I can do it for hours. I can get random bursts of energy, but they don't happen often. They're often when I'm alone and I'm at ease. Praise from people I respect energizes me too but only for a short moment. And what drains me a lot is being with people I'm NOT comfortable with for an extended amount of time because I feel like I have to be someone else or I hold back. And, I'm kind of always on my guard.*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why? 
*Like my opinions about stuff because they don't seem appropriate, I just kind of try to agree with others.
*
My thread


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> @Prada sorry for the delay! I got very tired and took a rest this weekend x)
> 
> I'd say ESTJ, simply because you are pretty clearly a Te dom (very organized, serious, leader, looking for information and facts, annoyed by laziness and people slacking, disliking fake and overemotional people (seems like inf Fi to me), something about being offended at being called serious strikes me as very TJ because they are very stoic on the outside but on the inside they have much personal warmth and has many emotions, and are very insecure about it, so being called heartless or serious is pretty offending).
> 
> Plus, you show neither Si or Ni in this questionnaire, and no Se as well. What I did notice is you looking for many different percpectives when you try to gather information and organizing everyone's ideas, which strikes me more as Ne.


I appreciate it but I'm definitely not a Si user. I would be willing to admit tertiary Ne but not Si-aux. Because I dislike turning to past for anything. I hate traditions because they seem completely unreasonable (repeating things just for the sake of repeating them? No thanks.) and I dislike holding onto the past. Also, I'm not traditional in the other sense of the word either, I prefer trying new ways how to do things and see no point in following some sort of given "form" of living. Overall, I would get behind any function but not Si. Nothing about it sounds like me.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

introverted Sensing (Si)	
Basic use (what everyone has): Recall tangible data and experiences.	
Active use: Stabilize a situation by comparing it to what is expected, known and reliable.

I don't think it has anything to do with traditions just for the sake of traditions.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> introverted Sensing (Si)
> Basic use (what everyone has): Recall tangible data and experiences.
> Active use: Stabilize a situation by comparing it to what is expected, known and reliable.
> 
> I don't think it has anything to do with traditions just for the sake of traditions.


Which is why I brought up multiple examples of what people usually assign to Si. I dislike comparing situations because I believe that every situation is unique and needs to be treated by what is currently going on rather than something similar because the similarity could be just shallow and misleading. In other words, I give very little importance in confronting things I already know unless they are facts/information that can be looked up. But judging something in present by something that happened in past? Hardly. That seems very shallow to me. I do use previous experience though I don't compare present to it.

EDIT: Also, ESTJs are often described as believing how things should be, which I don't do at all. There is no "this is how it should be" (unless it's me and my expectations for myself) for me, there is just "This is how it is, what can I do with it to achieve my desired result?" kind of approach. I'm also terrible at brainstorming. I prefer to come up with a single idea and perfect it rather than multiple incomplete ones.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I doubt @Prada uses Si or Ne. I'd also have a bit of difficulty trying to explain why I am not Si. Basically, I'd go for why I am Ni, that would be easier. 

ENTJ seems okay. Te is there. Fi too for sure.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

But I do take the possibility into account, I just seem to ALWAYS clash with Si users because they have a clear idea of how things should look like (or focus on the "known" in general) while to me it's really up in the air. (Did I just use a metaphor? Creepy.) I believe that if I do everything to reach my goal I will reach it even if present isn't favourable and that everyone makes their own path. After all, all the new paths are paths that hadn't been walked on before and no one has lived my life before so why should I walk someone else's path?


----------



## Goya (Nov 26, 2015)

I think you've put yourself to a lot of work! So thanks in advance 

Here's the only test I posted on the forum.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

I think I’d feel devastated and in some way, betrayed that he ended our relationship suddenly with no explanations. A feeling of not knowing who that person really was.
Upon hearing the news that he’d been diagnosed with terminal cancer I’d feel even worse. We were close and he should have told me, but I would feel even worse for him, I couldn’t blame him because it’s an extreme situation, so I don’t know if I would have reacted the same way.


- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

They’d be on the other person. I would actually feel really bad for him, for all the pain and fear he must be growing through. I don’t want any of my loved ones to not feel good emotionally. I would also really try to be there for him, listen to him and try to comfort him.

SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

I’ve helped people who I barely knew during high school, so I’d help her. If she had asked to copy mine, I’m not sure I’d agree on that, but since she’s asking for my help and I’m good at the subject, I think it’s fair.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

I get along with her, so to some degree, I tolerate this person. If I were in a similar situation, I’d really appreciate if the other person helped me.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

I guess at first I’d feel a little bit like this person is taking advantage of me. Like ok, we get along, but we’re not really close. She’s coming to me when she needs my help, so it can seem a bit cheeky. But at the end of the day, she’s asking for my help to pass the subject by herself, so that’s why I’d help her.



SCENARIO 3


FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

I’d rather take project 2, because it’s more specific and I can do it on my own, including the research.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

To be honest, I was put off by having to work with other people. Whenever I do this, feel like it kind of tires me, if I’m really passionate about the project, I’ll voice my opinion but usually I agree with what the others say.
SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.
- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
When I think of a group project the first thought I have is “oh no”. However, as these people are willing and ethical, I wouldn’t feel so bad about it. In this situation, I would have thought of ideas of my own, so I’d listen to what their saying and see if any resonates with mine. If I hear an idea that’s better, I’ll support it.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

I find brain-storming to be a bit tiring, it’s hard for me to think of so many ideas. So at the end, I’ll just go with the one that I think would be better for our project.
SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

I like meeting with friends and just chat about our lives, go to the cinema, have a drink…. I also really like staying at home and relax in my bed, while I watch a tv show, movie, a youtube video…

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

For this question I’ll give a few examples:

- If I go out and I don’t know well another person (or people) but my friends do, it will draw my energy trying to socialize with that person as well as with my friend. Because I don’t know the other person, I find it hard to find topics to discuss.
-I have a friend who thinks about plans but actually rarely does any of them. Like studying a degree, traveling abroad or something as simple as going to “X” place to eat, to visit… It really draws my energy, like plan it already and when you have it set, then talk about it.
-Lastly, I have a friend who is constantly thinking about cheating on her boyfriend (they don’t live close) but her bringing up the topic is really tiring. I can see the main cause of that problem and she still doesn’t want to accept
the truth. I can be understanding and try not to be harsh, but it’s tiring because there’s no point in doing it xD


SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor
- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

1. Medical doctor. I really love science, I actually majored in a scientific degree, but I feel like it isn’t “me” because it’s more analytical whereas I see health sciences as way more interesting. In fact, it’s a subject that I like and if I can I try to give advice (like women’s health, skin care…). Also, doctors are usually important figures in people’s life, and I’d like to make a difference. However, I can’t stand blood and disease >.<
2. Counselor. I kind of like to guide people, try to put them in the track that’s best for them. I find that with my friends, I even google things for them, so that they can have all the information.
3. Scientist. I guess if I were good at this, it can be quite fulfilling as well. I wouldn’t like it to be too analytical, let’s stay in the lab all day.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

The first one was easy, the second one I had to give it a thought for a second, and the third one I kind of struggled.


- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

I kind of already mentioned it before, I like that doctors can actually make a difference in someone’s life, and I find knowing about the human body and how it works quite fascinating.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?










- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

The first thing that caught my eye is the contrast between the light at the top, and the darkness at the bottom. For the first millisecond I wasn’t even sure what image it was.
Then I noticed the water, the shape of the rocks…

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

When I see pictures I think that I tend to see them as a whole, then pay attention to the details and overally, what the picture conveys.


- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

I liked the photo, it kind of makes me feel small and shows the beauty of nature and made me think about how that landscape was before those rocks were carved though millenniums.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> I'm kinda bored lately, and I feel like I should be doing more to help others with the knowledge I've gained after like two years or so of studying MBTI
> 
> Comment your questionnaires below and I'll try my best to help! <3


Most questionnaires have so many questions and I really don't feel like going back to find them and get the Q&A, which may or may not have been an accurate representation of my true self. Could you please come up with some of your own questions to ask me?
Please disregard my avatar/signature type. Always up for re-evaluating it. Never quite sure about my type.


----------



## Vajrayaksa (Jan 12, 2016)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

just got to MTBI so i want more feedback.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

I want to do something but dont know what to do. I guess i yearn for yearning something?

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

When i'm not concerned about what is happening around me i guess. It's quite frequent i just need something to get my attention.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

Opening my mouth.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

Pro-cons.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

I enjoy starting projects and giving my opinions, but do struggle quite a bit to carry on. So i did rather leave for somone else.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?

I have a lot of fun when i'm watching a good anime, as for my memory of it... me staring at the screen?

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

I need to understand it. 

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

I'm very dizorganized.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I think about it without searching information and as time goes on and i get new data i re-evaluate my initial conclusion.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

I have yet to know what harmony means.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

Can't stand being in groups so one-on-one and only after thinking about something for a long time.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I would never jump without seeing someone do it first i need to know the consequences beforehand. Depends of the circumstances.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

I don't go for nights out and my friends know that.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

Finally start working. 

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

I hate bricks. they are too thick for me to break.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

Other then small talk and things that i do not have an opinion on everything.

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?

Things that don't add anything to what i already know.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

Only have one friend so i would say that it is too small of a sample for me to form an opinion.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

forgetting code geass so that i could rewatch it.

English isn't my main language so don't hate me for any possible mistakes.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Again, sorry this isn't detailed as the other replies I just feel so tired right now (everything takes its toll on me ugh)
@Vajrayaksa very short answers so I'm sorry my answer can't really be in depth but I'm getting a strong IxTP vibe- disorganized, want to understand, "what is harmony?" @Army Man I won't do that for the simple reason that my questions are not going to be better than the ones posted in the questionnaires, which are quite varied and useful. If you want a question about two similar functions or something, I can come up with a few. @Goya I'm gonna go with ISFJ for you- clear Fe, as you are focused on others' feelings more than your own and tend to go along with others, and despite not seeing lots of Si nor Ni I think inferior Ne is more likely than inferior Se because coming up with many ideas is hard for you and your description of the photo was very focused on the colors and shapes, I'd say that's more S than N in general. @karmachameleon you might find it weird because you continiously mention your lack of social skills but I think NFJ. You are very future oriented (" we need to help everyone but HOW will we do that ON THE LONG RUN...")- maybe INFJ because you seem to have a stronger Ti than Se, as you seem very critical. (also I need to have a talk with you about feminism because OHMYGOD it's something I'm so passionate about and while I definitely see where you're coming there's so much more about it than what it seems)
As for @Prada, I agree that generally when I interact with her, I see more Ni than Si- on this questionnaire, she seemed Ne tert to me. But I might be wrong!


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Again, sorry this isn't detailed as the other replies I just feel so tired right now (everything takes its toll on me ugh)
> 
> @Vajrayaksa very short answers so I'm sorry my answer can't really be in depth but I'm getting a strong IxTP vibe- disorganized, want to understand, "what is harmony?"
> @Army Man I won't do that for the simple reason that my questions are not going to be better than the ones posted in the questionnaires, which are quite varied and useful. If you want a question about two similar functions or something, I can come up with a few.
> ...


Okay, with that I give up. Thanks for at least letting me know.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Army Man said:


> Okay, with that I give up. Thanks for at least letting me know.


Do you have some sort of direction? If you're debating between two functions I could help you with that!


----------



## Yu Narukami (Jan 14, 2016)

Ohh give me a try, especially since I'm struggling right now anyway

Using a questionaire a previous user posted:

------------------------------------------------------------

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

Couldn't really find a specific personality type that seems to fit me right. All the thinking types makes it seem like they can't understand people, and all the feeling types make it seem like they are good at expressing their emotions (which I can only do through herculean efforts). All the sensing types makes them seem like they are only short term planners, and all the intuitive types make it seem like they can't pay attention to any detail. Can't seem to find an area where it really fits.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

Definitely to have a strong impact, both on those around me and those I may not know that well. When I lie on my deathbed, I want to be remembered and respected for the person I was and what I accomplished. Or, at a more core level, have people see me for having achieved the standards and goals I set for myself.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

I don't think I've been at my finest yet. I still feel like there are lots of things to improve on. From an objective perspective, I felt great after I got president of a very active and distinguished club on campus, but I don't necessarily feel like that's me at my finest because, while specific moments of it felt great like whenever an event came together, I'm more excited and/or worried about what could happen later.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

Don't necessarily know if it's inferior or not, but I really dislike it when people say with such conviction about a certain idea when there are obvious loopholes. Just being around ignorant people in general really irks me because you can't even reason with them since they get really dismissive before you even make your point. They then bring you down to their level of stupidity and beat you with experience, then you start feeling like a dumb***

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

Depends on the kind of decisions. I like to think firstly whether it will work out in general, then logistically, then how people would react. If there are stumbling blocks, such as generally and logistically feasible but not in terms of the people, I tend to go back and rethink everything through to see if there are similar alternatives.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

Depends on the project, really. There are some projects where I don't really feel strongly towards, or are inconsequential if failed (think a breadth class project in college) then I don't really care if I just do whatever. If it's a project of something that I consider important, I like to have control over the outcome.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

When along with a group of friends, we spontaneously decided to go on a trip to Las Vegas. Favorite moment was walking around the Strip, listening to the street performers and overall just soaking in the environment.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

Definitely not memorize. I think hands on and theorize both work decently well for me, and it all really depends on what I'm learning. Suppose I'm learning about how to read poker hands, I would want to learn about the reasoning behind, say, why people who stack up their chips nicely tend to be more conservative in their plays. On the other hand, if it's something that involves building, I like taking things apart and then learning through trial and error.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

My room is usually pretty well organized, until I start getting stressed out, then my room starts to get really messy and even though I internally cringe when I walk in, I can never really bring myself to clean it until my schedule frees up and I start to feel like it's not a waste of time.

Day schedule wise, I always wear a watch and plan out what I'm going to do down to about the nearest quarter hour. However, I'm also flexible enough that I do make changes from time to time when I realize the situation is different from what I had imagined.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I do this thing where I look at the ideas and see the implications of it, then try to see if there are existing information that would either support the idea or not. In the end it really depends on the type of the idea, too.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

I try to make sure everyone's at least partially accommodated. Unless by doing it involves breaking some kind of principle, in which case screw that.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

Depends again on what kind of environment. Social environments I tend to just blurt out stuff spontaneously, but when it's more serious I prefer to think and use very specific wording in order to get across my meaning as intended. I think I prefer group communication in general. Depends on the group. If I'm the leader of the group I don't really care, but what I WILL care if there is no set leader and the majority of people are idiots who won't give up on their stupid ideas.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

Action definitely speaks louder than words. Words are nice but they are effective insofar as they give predictions of future actions. Sure, maybe I'll trust you for now when you say you will be on time next time, but I'm not going to believe you until that actually happens.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

Go out. I'll rewatch the show later. Actually, I don't like watching TV shows in the first place so it's not even that big of a loss.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

Very quiet and withdrawn. Tend to start tunnel visioning on certain negative aspects of life and that spirals out of control.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

I don't like ignorant but cocky people. If you're going to be cocky, at least have the abilities to back it up, then I got nothing to say. I also dislike people who don't hold themselves accountable for their words and actions.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

Ideas. Politics. Technology. Especially about observations about people. I love taking observations about people and breaking it down into understandable parts then analyzing it. I do it myself frequently, it gets more fun when I can express it to other people who have the same intellectual and observational capacity to understand it. I don't care if they necessarily agree with me or not, but as long as they can understand what I'm saying, I'm happy.

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

My own health and state of being, probably. Often get told that I'm putting too much stress on myself or that I don't live enough for the moment or that I have an imbalanced diet. To me, I just don't really care, as long as I achieve what I want to. So who cares if I'm not eating the most balanced meal, I'm still healthy and relatively lean, so I don't see a problem.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?

They would never say that I am emotional. In fact, very few of them are even aware that I have emotions. First time I opened up to one of them about how this crush I'm having is affecting my efficiency, they replied that it was surprising in a good way and now they know I am a human being too. Other people who aren't as close to me are of the opinion I am always calm and collected and fully in control.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Do you have some sort of direction? If you're debating between two functions I could help you with that!


Kind of between ISFP and INFP, so I guess that means Se vs Ne.


----------



## Zabrak (Jan 15, 2016)

Gray Romantic said:


> I'm kinda bored lately, and I feel like I should be doing more to help others with the knowledge I've gained after like two years or so of studying MBTI
> 
> Comment your questionnaires below and I'll try my best to help! <3


Thank you for offering help!

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I want to live in the moment and i do sometimes (I enjoy sensations: beautiful music, water, wind, rain, smell of wet earth), but I often think of stuff in the middle of action. I don't think/care/plan/daydream much about the future, I do just enough not to bludgeon into it blindly. The only hint I have is I want to be alive, well and doing what I care about with around the people closest to me.


*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Self-actualization. To excel in my art, take in and create beauty as much as possible.


*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

Brief moments. I was free, financially secure and did what I love, surrounded by my friends.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

I don't feel 'inferior' but being unable to live freely, act in accordance to my nature and draw/paint.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

I think about how I feel about it/what I want from it, with some minimal basic consideration for other people.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

To a degree, what ultimately matters is the result.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

Riding bike, swimming, drawing, singing, spending leisure times with friends, new experiences.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

Hands on.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Minimal organization.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

Both? 

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

'...by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself'

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

1st think. One-on-one.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

It helps making sure I won't jump into my death, then jump. YES, actions are infinitely louder than words.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

If the closest friends are calling, then I'll go wtih them. Otherwise, my fav. show.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I'm rarely stressed out. I look for the solution? Unless I can ditch the issue altogether  I dislike conflict and setbacks.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

Liars. Betrayal. Having contradictory morals or talking incessantly about their morals, but not acting on it. Sticking nose into lives of others. Depressed ones. 

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I like a lot when my friends tease me and joke on me. Or enthusing about beautiful things.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

Details. Theories. Past. Mainstream.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

My friends think of me as mostly earth-and-ice type  They encourage me in my endeavors, unlike the pretty much whole world... I'm not as cold as they think, it's just that things that move most people don't move me and daily situations aren't much sensitivity inspiring. They'd never say I'm a liar or a traitor.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *

Swimming again, drawing again, singing again, browsing net for beautiful pictures, having fun with friends perhaps travelling, playing games.


----------



## Gnunt (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey there, I'm very grateful for your offer. I'm kind of confused lately concerning my personality type, because I can relate to certain aspects of a few different types, while non seems to correspond entirely with my personal view of myself.
So here goes the questionnaire:

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I first got into the MBTI during spring 2015. At that time I took a free test and scored INTJ, which seemed to fit quite nicely. Recently I came back into contact with the MBTI and took a second test to confirm my initial results, unfortunately I got a different result than initially. After a few more tests I "narrowed" things down to being possibly ENTJ,INTJ or even ISTP. I can relate to certain aspects of each type, but not quite with all aspects of any type. Thus I wish for your assistance  


*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Will you send me to a psychiatrist, if I answer Power? ^^ Honestly, I yearn for an improved life for the people that are dear to me. To me it seems that the best to achieve this goal is to be in a postion of power, in which I can protect their interests and so protect mine. The Problem with this aspect is, that people do not seem to see the "best" way to handle certain affairs and are too stubborn to account for my advice, which really tends to freak me out.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

The feeling of being at my finest is quite directly connected with success to me. At my finest I felt the last time when I got a top result for a very important paper I had to hand in in my law studies. I guess being "right" at a grand project always gave the best feeling of being at my finest. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

I feel inferior, if I loose a debate, fail at something in my studies. Even though I tend to not "feel inferior" for long time, I seem to get n my feet pretty quickly and develop a plan, to make up for my mistakes.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

Pro- Con- Lists and comparable stuff are just my thing. I try to rationalise things to the very end. Even though that does not mean I disregard the feelings of others. I weigh them in, but they are not the prime concern for a decision, but rather the entirety of information that is available to me. 

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

Get stuff done. At the start of a project I need to develop a concrete plan of the expected result, otherwise I feel kind of aimlessly guessing. Once that goal is figured out I actually adore to control the outcome of the project and with constant revisions the set goal comes in grasp. In between stands the work that needs to be done  

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

I like to play games, no matter what. Be it sports, board games, video games, everything that may be seen from different perspectives to achieve a goal can teach me a lesson and therefore I will have fun with a game. On the other hand I tend to like a real challenge from time to time, for example a group of friends and me started in April 2014 to work towards the national University competition in rowing. We got through the qualifiers and got a starting place in the finals, where we got crushed . Even though the memories of events like this, where I or we were able to excel the ecpectations are the most fun to me. ( Once again the power thing coming in I guess, but thats just a footnote here ? )

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

Think it through, then take it to a test. I'm not the guy to dive head first into situations. I need time to asses the situation first, but once I gathered enough information I need to put it to the test, while still being able to alter my plan during "action-phase". So I would say theorize to hands on. I'm above average on memorizing, but that may just be my field of study talking, where I do need to memorize a lot of stuff. 

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Not on a pathological level, but I need organization to feel good. I get lost, if I just do stuff leading to a point where I get frustrated with myself and everyone around me....no fun time  

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

At the very beginning, when confronted with new ideas I check for information that I memorized to support the thesis, afterwards I read up on the question to see different perspectives and to learn if the idea suits me. But honestly, without understanding the idea I don't think you can look up information that supports it, so... kind of a pointless question I have to admit.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

The very best harmony to me is, when I know that everybody is doing fine. Family first is a principle to me. I can be kind of a picky, so finding people I want to surround myself with can be a challenge from time to time. But being in a group of people I feel related to relaxes me. That said, I can't stand most groups of people for too long, I really don't like nonsense talk and the second this reaches a certain level I get so bored I either leave, or try to initiate a more interesting conversation. Additionally I tend to build a lot of different social environments with people I can talk about certain topics and enjoy certain activities, but mixing these would not work at all. 

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

Thinking first, usually, but when in distress I can somehow change into autopilot, so my consciousness isn't always aware of what I'm saying at the exact moment but act instinctively, while my mind figures out whats going to happen next and how to approach the coming situation. Both have ups and downs. I would go for one on one, if I have to talk a private topic but Group conversations are way better, if you want to get inspirations and see a topic from different angles. 

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

Action does speak more than words, even though I would only extremly rarely jump before knowing where I go. 

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

Tricky thing. Invite them over to watch the TV show together, then go out. Also depends on my mood, there these me evenings and there are group evenings. 

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I get extremly focused and shut down most things that are outside the framework of the task, thats stresses me out. I work towards the point where I can take the action that resolves the issue once and for all.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

People that talk the whole day about how things should be done , while sitting around doing nothing or purely unsubstantial things themselves. Overconfident poeple, that are easily dismantled. World views, which are so quirky I can't relate at all.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I have a good repertoire of interests I really like discussing. Starting with politics, Study issues, almost everything about science and discoveries, sports, actually almost everything. To me its not the topic, that doesn't suit me its the person I talk to. If I have a competent counterpart, who may be more adept concerning the topic then the talk gets really interesting. 

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

Stupidity in all forms. Be it World view, "Comedy" in some forms, Stupidity can come in any variation and I really shut me off from it, because it really angers me to the limit. My definition of Stupidity is pretty broad, so it may be I don't pay much attention to a lot of different things, probably... We need a third opinion on this ^^

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

As I already mentioned this differs maybe from group to group of my friends. What most have in common should be, that I'm quite knowledgeable, open minded, driven, polite but maybe a little short tempered. On the other hand it would be probably more interesting, what the people I pissed off and ignored think about me and why they think I dislike them and why they dislike me  ( A lot of "and"'s in this sentence, but I don't know how to make it up, not a native speaker here, thus sorry ^^)

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

I'm a little moody, so may differ from day to day, if nobody relies on me to do something I can think of a lot of activities, that would suit well. Being energized after having anough sleep, while it still being early in the morning, when I get up. Have a good breakfast with awesome coffee. Play games/ do some sports with friends or alone. Watch some of my favorite TV Shows, learn interesting stuff, get new perspectives on things, get something I long wanted to do done. Yeah the should pretty much sum me up. 



I hope you can give me some advise on my personality. 

Thanks for your replies in advance  
Best wishes from Europe


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

This is taking me forever, I'm sorry. My life is completely hectic.
@Yu Narukami I remember looking at your questionnaire and thinking "Yep, ENTJ". Skimming through it now definitely confirmed it to me- orginzed, decisive, factual, feelings ae inferior and have a great grip of Se (a spontenous trip to Las Vegas would make me want to DIE. PLEAESE INFORM ME ON THIS KIND OF THINGS THANK YOU) @Army Man sorry for the delay.
- Can you please describe me the setting of your room?
- How does thinking about the future makes you feel?
- How do you go about making decisions? 
- How nostlagic are you? @Zabrak ISFP to the max. Wanting to live your ideal of beauty and to excel in your art for YOURSELF, plus minimal orginization lmao I'd say ISFP for sure. @Gnunt lmao I feel you, all types are relatable in some aspect. I think this is a Ne trait- "I could be this type... Or this... Or this!" I know I've done this more than a few times.
ESTJ! In my opinion, at least. Probably 8w9 with a 3w2 fix (8w9 3w2 6w5/7 maybe? You should really check the Ennegram out!). Organized, wanting proof, get stuff done and wroking according to pros and cons. Si/Ne for playing games so you can learn (gain experience) and needing to look at various percpectives (Ne). Best wishes from the Middle East


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> @Army Man sorry for the delay.
> - Can you please describe me the setting of your room?
> - How does thinking about the future makes you feel?
> - How do you go about making decisions?
> - How nostlagic are you?


You're okay.
:happy:

Sort of like an "organized mess". It could be more organized, but it could also be a lot messier.
Sometimes nervous, sometimes excited.
By what I want to do, or what I should do (that depends on the situation but it's usually one of those).
Somewhat. I like the idea of re-living my childhood.


----------



## lithium394 (Sep 6, 2015)

I know it's a lot to read, but I'd love to get some confirmation on my type. I am an enneagram type 9 by the way, tritype 946 or 947.

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
Well, after a while I sort of decided for myself that I was an INFP, but I just don't feel like I fit in with others who consider themselves as INFP...I guess my values are less concrete and I'm not sure if I use Fi or Ti more, or Ne or Se more. I could see myself as being an ISFP or even an ISFJ or ENFP but I'm really not sure

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
In life, I "yearn" for peace. I just sort of want to enjoy myself, and live life as happily and the best that I can. I just want to be sort of content, have someone who cares for me, be able to do something I love, have a pretty nice house, and just good vibes all around.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
I probably felt my finest, when I was a couple years younger. Before all the anxiety kicked in at full effect, I was able to be more confident; at least sometimes. I guess I just feel my finest, when things go my way, and some good karma comes towards me.

4) What makes you feel inferior?
I feel inferior when I am not liked as much as other people or when people don't really care about me at all. i also feel inferior when I don't match up to the physical standards of someone I'm attracted to.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
I guess it's all about how I feel about it, or for the greater good. For major decisions like choosing a college, it's definitely more about how I would feel and enjoy it, but for small decisions like taking out the trash or cleaning my room, I guess it's just either if I feel like it or if someone wants me to, I'll do it i guess.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
My emphasis is usually just getting it done, and trying to enjoy it as much as possible. I'm not crazy about having control over the outcome, as long as it's presentable its all good.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
Went to Disneyworld with my (now ex) girlfriend about a year ago. It was an amazing time, we just got to talk and enjoy ourselves. It was just us two, and no one else, it felt really nice. I remember the key enjoyable moments, like holding hands, or hearing her laugh...ugh sad memories :/

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
I guess just collect some information about it, and just find out about what interests me about it. For example if I'm really into some band, I will read about how they started, how the members met, what they were like, what some of their songs are about, etc.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
Not organized at all...pretty much a slob. I don't really care for keeping things in order.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
If I'm presented with a new idea, I guess I'll try to figure out if the idea would work and make sense, and if it does then I'm all for it. I guess I'd also look for information that supports it also...

11) Do? You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
Kind of an obvious Fe vs Fi question haha but I would say I am pretty conscientious and wouldn't want anyone to be left out, and would probably go out of my way to help them. But primarily, my focus would most likely be on myself beforehand, and then if I am fine with that, I would try to help anyone who needs help.


12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I definitely think before I speak, and prefer one-on-one communication because it's easier for me to get my ideas out, and it's just less stressful.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
I guess I'd like to know where I'm jumping before I leap, however in many occasions I jump into action right away. I try to know before though. To me, actions and words are probably equal on my mind. I'd rather see actions, but if it's only words, then its the thought that counts.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
I'd maybe go out depending on what they were thinking of doing. If it is fun enough, that it would pass the joy i'd get from watching my favorite show, and it isn't in a huge group, and it's people I know and am comfortable with then I would be down to hang out. Probably like a 50/50 chance.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
When I'm stressed out, I get pretty on edge at times or just avoidant. Don't really want to do anything and just get kind of pessimistic and bored with everything.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
People who are rude and assholes for no reason. People who don't treat others the way they would want to be treated...

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
I like talking about my interests or my plans for the future. Just sort of like talking and having an enjoyable and interesting conversation with someone.

18) What kind of things do you? pay the least attention to in your life
I probably pay the least attention to things that don't really appeal to me.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
They perceive me to be really "chill" and laid-back guy. They also see me to be pretty sensitive and self-conscious but they say I really shouldn't be. They also see me as like overly-nice at times and a bit submissive. I guess I'm more anxious then I come off as. I have some trouble putting myself in others shoes and am not completely sure how others see me haha. but i'm always curious.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
Smoke some weed, go to six flags with a close friend, listen to some music, eat some chicken wings, watch some tv until I fall asleep haha

If you read this far, I really appreciate it haha! Thanks for the input in advance


----------



## Santa Claus the user (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok.
My weakness are:
•I have not a lot of empathy,but I have Asperger.
•My insecurities
•I am inexpressive 
•I don't like to show how I am.(and I am writing things about myself online lol)
•I usually don't like doing what other people do just to be like others and not because I enjoy it.
What things give me Stress:
•Being with a lot of people that I consider very different to me. (Probably every introvert do that  )
•Not having time to do something I think it is important.
•Fears...well, Everybody feels stressed with fears :dry: but I don't know what to write here...
How I act when I am stressed:
•I start being spontaneous or impulsive.
•If it is something predictable I will "make a plan".
•Avoid the problem :kitteh:


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Virtually everyone has pegged me as INTP so far, what's your input?

* *





Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Whilst I have written this entire thread several days ago, I would like you to know that I have been depressed for probably two years now, though I have gotten used to it, and my natural state of mind is (and was almost always) a rain of Melancholy.

My "personality" also comes across as a Si-dom in public, but this is only a mask, on the internet, I can express who I actually am.

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
Very much all known corners of the map of my mind. I often question my own actions to see if they fit with my idea of what's right. My randomness and eccentricity is easily noticeable, even from afar: One person went to the breaking point just because I was being myself, literally. I also on occasion slip in answers (unconsciously or not) that make absolutely no sense, like "Wax!" as an answer to "Do you like her/him?" My best explanation for such behavior is that of my insatiable curiosity, to see what possibility might unfold...

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
Freedom; the truth; an imagination, creativity, knowledge (I often just surf the internet so I can learn something FOR THE SAKE of learning) the chance for individuality (In this case, I really enjoy fine things like video gaming, anime and manga, and the like); the need to see progress come to fruition. All of these values, principles, and connections link toward the other, no matter how unrelated they may be.

Not that I'm boasting or anything, but I do spend a lot of time in the fictional world, far more than I do real life, probably due to escapism.


3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
When I actively go out and do something I really want to do, I feel like I am finally myself, that I can finally kick back; relax; and enjoy the riverstream that is life, soothing it out on the sidelines of sand.




4) What makes you feel inferior?
Sometimes, my rather glaring impulsivity gnaws at the outside world; as I sometimes do make decisions without thinking things through. However; this is rare.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
I chiefly contemplate my decisions based on what I think makes the most sense for myself. Due to my notable lack of empathy; I often remove those factors from the equation; with some exceptions, like if they are loved ones...)

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
I work on the project as if it was a whole, going for the bigger picture first as opposed to the smaller nitpicks. I also value my independence and self reliability, and thus desire complete control of the outcome as to satisfy my will for independence.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
There was a time where... ooh! A cat! Cute! (I have forgotten most, if not all of my cherished memories. The remaining ones I cling on as hard as I can, since they are very important comforters) 


8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
I go outline first, details later, as I mainly learn through analogies and other figurative language

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
While I move towards both internal closure and freedom, I find that my outer environment; my desk, and my items, can be in a ruckus of a mess, as if a wildebeest stampeded into my home, trampled it several times over, and ran out the alleyway with it's blanket on. I also tend to not leave things where they rightfully belong, so a book could be in the bathroom, much like a crocodile sneaking into the arctic...

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
First off, I usually accept the idea and see if it's a good one through a combination of intuition, and seeing if it fits with my inner lightbulb of ideals, principles, and other things. If the idea doesn't seem to make sense at all to me, I throw it out or revise it, seeing as I like to say "Everything has room for improvement!" in my mind.

I am strongly attracted to interesting ideas and premises, like "What-if so-so did this?"

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
I slightly lean towards the Individuality end of the harmonic Seesaw. A sense of belonging and conformity doesn't seem right, a hole in the wall, a gold piece, in the black and white chess board.

Then again, I do avoid spurring conflict even though I don't know why

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I frequently think before I speak, but not always happen this does; as I can act on my brain's impulse. I nearly unanimously prefer a more erudite and thought provoking one on one conversation to that of a noisy, nauseating group one (I actually get dizzy and head ached if I am in too loud of a place)

13) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
I go for door number three: Record the show and go out with my companions on their event, or whatever it is they are doing. Before that however, I would've streamed and finished the entire show anyway depending on it's length; so this might as well be a rewatch. 

Thinking outside of the box in problems I do care about and find an interest in comes second nature to me.

14) How do you act when you're stressed out?

I can act very emotional, or even completely emotionless. But the case is more often, I want to dive deep into sensory satisfaction, like I want to eat and drink and experience more and more and more things.

Other times, I seek my past memories; what made me happy; to help bring me back up into the sky soaring.

15) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

Willful Ignorance; narrow-mindedness, hubris, and other malefactors deter me from the likes of them. I can especially take issue if they say "The fact that [Insert bad opinion here]"

16) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

I am interested in how they themselves view the world. Even if I disagree with them, I can find them fascinating.

17) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

I can overlook what most people take for granted, another way people can perceive me as a Cloudcuckoolander, infact, someone asked me a trivial question about something simple, and it took me several minutes to answer (Admittedly, I was zoning out and daydreaming, my typical response to a question with something people take for granted).

I may completely neglect basic needs like food, drink, and sleep, or overindulge in them.

18) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

Because I don't exactly have any person whom I truly call friend, I will use other people in general, as they see my present self as a complete goofball, a cloudcuckoolander, even. My random answers, jokes at awkward moments, cracking jokes almost constantly and seemingly aloof and oblivious to even the most basic of things that we humans normally take for granted... 

Additionally, some people REALLY like to pick on me, which piques their sadism. Whether it is collective punishment, seeing me in suffering, or whatever, some people just like to get a kick out of my own pain. One of my quite odd beliefs is that I can, and do take an apology as a direct personal insult, unless it sounds and looks sincere. One particularly notorious bully continually "apologizes" to me, even after I told her to stop, I think she's doing it out of immense spiteful behavior.

Some people also like to smile at me for no apparent reason, I think it might be that I look like a sympathetic person and they display sympathy.

offtopic, but I take extreme issue with the overly sensitive, touchy feely people (esp. "over empaths", people who seem to take everything seriously, even my jokes, and the controlling.


19) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

These days come and go like flocks of goose, so I try my best to enjoy it and make the most out of it (I'm still not much of a doer, though), There's a reason sometimes I call weekends "happy days." Often, after a stressful day of toil / education, I can look at memorabilia and even muse about the things that made me happy in the past; and then I occasionally want to re-experience them. 

Normally; I would spend hours on my favorite anime / manga, or video game it out with some of my supposed friends. I would think about internal consistency (of the thing im enjoying itself) and how interesting and intriguing a premise sounds and looks. In addition to plot, characters, gameplay, etc. 

20. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?

I am not a rebel without a cause, if theres a tradition or a custom that doesn't make sense to me, I'll peacefully protest through civil disobedience, but I happen to be pragmatic in pursuit of my goals, and I will shove tradition, norms, customs, and the like into the sand if I should.

Same as above, norms depend on the norm. I don't smile for the sake of smiling, and I often give the cold shoulder to people I dislike, making people perceive me as strange or abnormal (I find it peculiar that people tend to smile at me but not at others, though I have heard from others that they have an urge to "help me", probably sympathy).


21. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?

[sarcasmon] Oh yeah! Authority is great! No matter what kind of authority, we must enforce our order of all kinds everywhere! Corruption doesn't matter, as long as authority is in control, we're fine! [sarcasmoff]




Openness: High 
Conscientousness: Low 
Agreeableness: Low, but comes across as Below Average
Extraversion: Low 
Neuroticism: Low


----------

